# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Διαχείριση φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας

## NikosD.

Επειδή έχω κουραστεί,

επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω,

επειδή οι 2-3 που κατά καιρούς ήρθαν να βοηθήσουν εθελοντικά, τα παράτησαν, για διάφορους λόγους ο καθένας,

επειδή κουράστηκα να δέχομαι βολές,

επειδή κουράστηκα να καλούμαι κάθε λίγο σε απολογία για ότι έκανα και ότι δεν έκανα,

επειδή κουράστηκα σε κάθε διαχειριστική ενέργεια που κάνω, ο δέκτης της προειδοποίησης, να θεωρεί πως έχει αδικηθεί και συχνά πυκνά να εξαπολυει ειρωνίες, ενίοτε και ύβρεις και απειλές,

επειδή κουράστηκα, σε κάθε διαχειριστική ενέργεια που αργώ να κάνω, να θεωρούμε ότι λαμβάνω θέση, προστατεύοντας μέλη κατά βούληση και σύμφωνα με τις προσωπικές μου συμπάθειες,

επειδή κουράστηκα, σε κάθε διαχειριστική ενέργεια που αποφασίζω να ΜΗΝ κάνω (συχνά εις το όνομα κάποιας ανοχής και κάποιας κατανόησης), να θεωρούμε ότι λαμβάνω θέση, προστατεύοντας μέλη κατά βούληση και σύμφωνα με τις προσωπικές μου συμπάθειες,

επειδή κατά καιρούς έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί απεριόριστα η προσωπική μου ζωή (ακόμη και με παρακόλουθηση μου από μέλος του φόρουμ, για την οποία βέβαια ενημέρωσα τη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος),

επειδή το e-psychology έχει δεχτεί ήδη μια αγωγή, για μαλακίες μελών αυτού του φόρουμ.

επειδή έφτασαν στα αυτιά μου απείρου κάλους συκοφαντικές δυσφημίσεις για το πρόσωπο μου που με προσβάλουν βαθύτατα ως άνθρωπο και ως επιστήμονα,

επειδή σιχάθηκα, μέλη θιγμένα ή αποκλεισμένα, να θεωρούν πως οι ίδιοι ποτέ δεν έχουν ευθύνη για τη συμπεριφορά τους και πως πάντα φταίει η εμπαθής διαχείριση με αποτέλεσμα τον θυμό αυτων των μελών προς εμένα/προς τη διαχείριση να τον λούζομαι ως εμμετό στα μούτρα μου,

ενημερώνω πως επιθυμώ να αφήσω την τύχη της διαχείρισης αυτου του φόρουμ σε άλλους.

Ζητώ λοιπόν, όποιον επιθυμεί να αναλάβει θέση moderator ή ακόμη administrator αυτού του φόρουμ, να στείλει μέιλ στο [email protected] προκειμένου να γίνει μια επιλογή ανθρώπου/ανθρώπων που θα διαχειριστούν το φόρουμ, σύμφωνα με την τρέχουσα πολιτική του φόρουμ αλλά και με τον τρόπο που οποιος αναλάβει θα κρίνει καλύτερα.

Νιώθω λύπη, αλλά νιώθω και αηδία.
Αυτά είχα να πω και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα πρέπει να το κλειδώσω για να μην ακολουθήσει κάποια συζήτηση ή αν οντως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να γίνει μια καλή συζήτηση εδώ.

----------


## Remedy

εμεις σε αγαπαμε
δεν θελουμε αλλον διαχειριστη, ΕΣΕΝΑ θελουμε.

θα μου πεις, δεν μας ρωτησες,
την κουραση σου και την απογοητευση σου θελεις να εκφρασεις και την προθεση σου να παραιτηθεις.

δικαιωμα σου.
παραπονα και διαφωνιες παντα θα υπαρχουν,οσο καλη διαχειριση και να γινεται, οι διαφωνιες δεν σημαινουν απαξιωση.
προσωπικα σε θεωρω σοφο και αξιο διαχειριστη και αν παραιτηθεις και δωσεις την διαχειριση αλλου, μαλλον θα αποχωρησω

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Εγώ αν και καινούργια σχετικά στο φόρουμ δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο από εσένα πάντως...

----------


## πιεσμενη

Για ν αλλαξει η διαχειριση δεν θα πρεπει να βρεθει ενα αξιολογο ατομο κ επιστημονας? Με σωστη κριτικη ματια κ αποψεις?Κ αν δεν βρεθει θα κλεισει ενα φορουμ που βοηθαει κοσμο....? Ειναι λυπηρο παντως....  :Frown:

----------


## iberis

Δεν υπάρχει καταλληλότερος από τον Νίκο που δημιούργησε αυτό το φόρουμ. 
Οφείλουμε όμως κι εμείς ως μέλη που θέλουμε αυτός ο χώρος να εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει, να βοηθάμε για την εύρυθμη λειτουργεία του φόρουμ.

----------


## elis

βασικα μηπωσ τη διαχειριση θα πρπειε να τη δομησεισ ιεραρχικα καπωσ και στην κορυφη τησ πυραμιδασ να εισαι εσυ δεν ξερω αν γινεται καν αυτο που λεω μπορει να λεω κ μαλακια

----------


## Θεοφανία

...φαντάζομαι πως ο Νίκος δεν εννοεί πως θα αποχωρήσει, εκτός και αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά... :Smile:

----------


## void

Ε βέβαια, στα πρήξανε, λογικό μου φαίνεται που έχεις κουραστεί.
Μια χαρά ξέρουμε όλοι να ρίχνουμε την ευθύνη μας στους άλλους.

----------


## arktos

κουράστηκα, ταλαιπωρήθηκα, σιχάθηκα....

πώς άντεξες?

( αραγε θα υπάρξουν εθελοντες? )


είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να αναλογιστουμε όλοι μας ποιο κομμάτι μας αναλογεί για ολο αυτο....

----------


## dora-agxos

νικο μην τολμησεις να φυγεις!σε προειδοποιω δημοσια..!εδω εχεις φτιαξει μια φοβερη δουλεια,εχεις αφιερωσει χρονο και προσωπικη ζωη φανταζομαι,δεν γινεται λοιπον να σκεφτεσαι να αφησεις το δημιουργημα σου σε αλλα χερια επειδη κατα καιρους μπαινουν ταραξιες και κανουν εναν πανικο εδω!
εισαι ο μοναδικος που δεν φταις..την ευθυνη την εχουμε εμεις τα μελη ολα που με την σειρα μας,διατηρουμε με την συμμετοχη μας το τρολαρισμα..
σιγουρα θα εχεις κουραστει και με τα κατα καιρους ποστς "δεν υπαρχει διαχειριση" "που ειναι η διαχειριση" κτλ το καταλαβαινω κ εχω να πω σε ολους μας οτι σε μια γειτονια παντα υπαρχουν και γειτονες που δεν μας κανουν,η συνυπαρχουμε λοιπον η αποχωρουμε!το λεω και σε εμενα..
νικο την αντικειμενικοτητα σου και την διαχειριστικη σου ικανοτητα δεν θα την φτασει κανεις,οποτε με το να δωσεις το τιμονι αλλου,πιστευω αυτοματα θα κλεισει και το φορουμ..και ειναι κριμα!
αυτα απο εμενα και σε παρακαλω ξανασκεψου το.

----------


## λιλιουμ

Να σου πω, δεν το κανεις και εμμισθο το.. αξιωμα? Εχουμε θεμα εδω με την ανεργια, να μια θεση εργασιας :P

----------


## Remedy

δεν πας παλι για μπανιο εσυ? στεγνωσες :Ρ

----------


## λιλιουμ

Για μπανιο παω, που το ξερεις;;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Remedy

ολα τα ξερω :Ρ

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Νίκο η αλήθεια είναι πως ενοχλούμαι ορισμένες φορές όταν καθυστερείς ν' απαντήσεις αλλά αυτός δεν είναι λόγος για ν' αποχωρήσεις. Εγώ είμαι σχετικά καινούρια και δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνωμη αλλά από τ' άλλα μέλη διαβάζω καλά πράγματα για σένα.


Όσο για την παρακολούθηση του αριθμού σου, ένα σου λέω πρόσεχε! Το έπαθα και γω!

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

Εγώ πάντως βλέπω εναν άνθρωπο σε απόγνωση που καλό θα ήταν να ζητήσει επαγκελματική βοήθεια!

----------


## BloodyKate

> Εγώ πάντως βλέπω εναν ανθρωπο σε απόγνωση που καλό θα ήταν να ζητήσει επαγκελματική βοήθεια!


Για ποιον λες?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Για ποιον λες?


δυο μερες τωρα λεμε πως πρεπει να σταματησουμε να ταιζουμε τα τρολ.
Αυτό είναι τρολ, δεν ασχολούμαστε. 
Οπως και χτες, απλά θα μιλάει μόνος του.

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

Γιατι ψέματα λέω... οποιοσδήποτε αλλος ειχε γράψει σε αυτο το φορουμ αυτά: 



> Επειδή έχω κουραστεί...
> επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω...
> επειδή τα παράτησαν...
> επειδή κουράστηκα να δέχομαι βολές...
> επειδή κουράστηκα ...
> επειδή κουράστηκα... 
> επειδή κουράστηκα...
> επειδή κουράστηκα...
> επειδή κατά καιρούς έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί απεριόριστα η προσωπική μου ζωή...
> ...


....θα τον είχατε προτρέψει αμέσως να αναζητήσει επαγγελματική βοήθεια... γιατί όχι και αυτόν? δεν είναι άνθρωπος αυτός... 
Αλλά μόνο τη πάρτη σας κοιτάτε!

----------


## keep_walking

Ειμαι πολλα χρονια στο φορουμ και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο τον τροπο που αυτο λειτουργει. Παλια το φορουμ ηταν ενα χωριο και τωρα εχει αυξηθει η κινηση και εχει γινει πολη. Λογικα μαζευει και κακοβουλα στοιχεια και σιγουρα δεν πρεπει να επωμιζεσαι το βαρος αποκλειστικα εσυ γιατι εχεις και προσωπικη ζωη. Ελπιζω να βρεις καποιους βοηθους στο εργο σου αυτο , αλλα σε παρακαλω μην εγκαταλειπεις.

----------


## Deep purple

Θέλω απλά να σκεφτείς αν όλα αυτά τα "επειδή" μπορούν να σβηστούν με τη σκέψη πώς μόνο, έστω μόνο ένας άνθρωπος, ζήτησε βοήθεια διαβάζοντας εμπειρίες και συμβουλές μελών εδώ μέσα. Για μένα αυτός ο ένας άνθρωπος αξίζει όσο όλος ο κόσμος.

Βέβαια, αν θεωρείς ότι είναι ένα βάρος που δεν μπορείς πια να το σηκώνεις μόνος σου, η απόφασή σου είναι σεβαστή.

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> Ειμαι πολλα χρονια στο φορουμ και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο τον τροπο που αυτο λειτουργει. Παλια το φορουμ ηταν ενα χωριο και τωρα εχει αυξηθει η κινηση και εχει γινει πολη. Λογικα μαζευει και κακοβουλα στοιχεια και σιγουρα δεν πρεπει να επωμιζεσαι το βαρος αποκλειστικα εσυ γιατι εχεις και προσωπικη ζωη. Ελπιζω να βρεις καποιους βοηθους στο εργο σου αυτο , αλλα σε παρακαλω μην εγκαταλειπεις.


Ωραία δήλωση... τον υποχρέωσες... ο άνθρωπος ζήτησε βοήθεια!!!



> Ζητώ λοιπόν, όποιον επιθυμεί να αναλάβει θέση moderator ή ακόμη administrator αυτού του φόρουμ, να στείλει μέιλ στο [email protected] προκειμένου να γίνει μια επιλογή ανθρώπου/ανθρώπων που θα διαχειριστούν το φόρουμ, σύμφωνα με την τρέχουσα πολιτική του φόρουμ αλλά και με τον τρόπο που οποιος αναλάβει θα κρίνει καλύτερα.


Αν δεν αναλαβεται εσεις τα παλιά μελη τοτε ποιος θα αναλάβει? Ιδικά εσυ κιπ νομίζω είσαι ο *μόνος* κατάλληλος για αυτή τη θέση.
Διαφορετικά μπορω να αναλάβω εγω τη διαχείρηση και να γινει το φορουμ φουκουσίμα!

----------


## Vagabond

Επειδή έχω βρεθεί σε παρόμοια θέση, να κουράζομαι και να αηδιάζω σε ένα φόρουμ που ουσιαστικά έφτιαξα με 3-4 άλλους και που θεωρούσα σπίτι μου, κι επειδή τελικά το παράτησα και τώρα νιώθω σα να μπήκαν οι κλέφτες και να με πέταξαν από το σπίτι μου, μην το κάνεις. Και τέλειος να ήσουν, που κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος, πάντα κάποιοι θα γκρίνιαζαν, είτε ειλικρινά είτε για να δημιουργήσουν αναταραχή. 

Βαθιά ανάσα και θα περάσει. Μην πας πουθενά. Όπως είπαν και άλλοι, βρες βοηθούς οκ, αλλά μην κάνεις κάτι που θα μετανιώσεις κι εσύ κι εμείς. Για να έχεις κάνει τις θυσίες που λες, προφανώς τον χώρο τον νοιάζεσαι. Κρίμα είναι να πάρεις μια συναισθηματική απόφαση και να εγκαταλείψεις κάτι που έχτισες με ενδιαφέρον.

Μπορεί να είμαι καινούρια εδώ, αλλά διαβάζω πολύ το φόρουμ και καιρό, και αν μη τι άλλο θα έλεγα ότι οι ισορροπίες ανάμεσα στην αυτοδιαχείριση και την παρέμβαση διατηρούνται εξαιρετικά καλά.

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

Αφού καλοθελητές δεν υπάρχουν μια λυση υπάρχει. Να γινει το φορουμ αυτοδιαχειριζόμενο. Δηλαδή να μπορει ο κάθε χρηστης να διαγράφει μηνύματα στο θέμα που εχει ανοιξει ο ίδιος.

----------


## chr1986

Είμαι μέλος 1μιση χρόνο περίπου στο forum, κάποιες φορές λιγότερο ενεργό, κάποιες φορές περισσότερο. Η διαχείριση κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ικανοποιητική, όμως χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια. Μόνος σου είναι λογικό ότι δε μπορείς να κάθεσαι 24h τη μέρα να παρακολουθείς τί γίνεται. Χρειάζεσαι και άλλα άτομα, ειδικά σε ένα forum σαν και αυτό, με τέτοια θεματολογία. Είναι απαραίτητη η 24ωρη παρακολούθηση, την καθιστά αναγκαία η ιδιαίτερη φύση των θεμάτων που ωθούν τα άτομα να γίνουν μέλη. Από εκεί και πέρα, το κάθε μέλος έχει τη δική του ευθύνη. Ας μη δίνεται συνέχεια σε έριδες, διπλά και τριπλά προφίλ και άκυρα θέματα, είναι μάταιο όλο αυτό. Για άλλο λόγο είμαστε εδώ. Οι περισσότεροι δε γνωριζόμαστε, μπαίνουμε με ένα nickname και γράφουμε τον πόνο μας. Προς τί το μίσος και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός?? Nikos.D, δικαίωμα σου να φύγεις, να αφήσεις τη διαχείριση αλλού, να συνεχίσεις και να κάνεις ό,τι επιθυμείς. Είναι φυσικό να σε φθείρει όλο αυτό. Υπάρχει όμως ένταση τον τελευταίο καιρό στο forum, ένταση που κάθε άλλο παρά γόνιμη και εποικοδομητική είναι.

----------


## Boltseed

Ακριβώς..!

Άμα είσαι μόνος σου λογικό είναι να δέχεσαι τόση πίεση μιας και προσπαθείς να τους ευχαριστήσεις όλους, αλλά αυτό δεν γίνεται γιατί δεν έχεις να κάνεις πάντα με σκεπτόμενα άτομα που ξέρουν τι θέλουν, αλλά και με κακομαθημένα και μίζερα άτομα που γκρινιάζουν με το παραμικρό! Τρομάζω και μόνο στην σκέψη τι είδους u2u λαμβάνεις δηλαδή...

Εμένα θα μου άρεσε πάντως κάνας moderator που να κρατούσε το forum σούζα , χωρίς πολλά πολλά. και σε όποιον αρέσει. σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ας κάνει ένα δικό του φόρουμ και ας κάνει ότι θέλει εκεί.. (χμμ κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό....)
Έχω βρεθεί σε φόρουμ που οι κανόνες λένε τα μηνύματα να είναι αυστηρά στα ελληνικά, για να βρίσκονται στο search κυρίως. Παρόλα αυτά έμπαιναν μέλη με κεφαλαία greeklish και με την δικαιολογία "έτσι γράφω". το θέμα μέσα σε 2 ώρες διαγραφόταν τελείως και τα μέλη έτσι αναγκάζονταν να ακολουθήσουν τους κανόνες και να γράφουν ελληνικά. Ένα φόρουμ δεν είναι μια χιπικη κοινωνικη υπηρεσία που ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει. είπαμε, σε όποιον αρέσει.

----------


## soft

ωπα ρε μεγαλε !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Boltseed

> ωπα ρε μεγαλε !!!!!!!!!


σε εμενα πάει αυτό?

----------


## soft

πως σου ηρθε ?? ..σ αυτον που ανοιγει μνμ ο παραπανω

----------


## Boltseed

εε τρομαξα..!! ;D

Ποιος παραπανω? Δεν ειδα κανεναν. Ειδες κανεναν?  :Wink:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Είμαι μέλος 1μιση χρόνο περίπου στο forum, κάποιες φορές λιγότερο ενεργό, κάποιες φορές περισσότερο. Η διαχείριση κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ικανοποιητική, όμως χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια. Μόνος σου είναι λογικό ότι δε μπορείς να κάθεσαι 24h τη μέρα να παρακολουθείς τί γίνεται. Χρειάζεσαι και άλλα άτομα, ειδικά σε ένα forum σαν και αυτό, με τέτοια θεματολογία. Είναι απαραίτητη η 24ωρη παρακολούθηση, την καθιστά αναγκαία η ιδιαίτερη φύση των θεμάτων που ωθούν τα άτομα να γίνουν μέλη. Από εκεί και πέρα, το κάθε μέλος έχει τη δική του ευθύνη. Ας μη δίνεται συνέχεια σε έριδες, διπλά και τριπλά προφίλ και άκυρα θέματα, είναι μάταιο όλο αυτό. Για άλλο λόγο είμαστε εδώ. Οι περισσότεροι δε γνωριζόμαστε, μπαίνουμε με ένα nickname και γράφουμε τον πόνο μας. Προς τί το μίσος και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός?? Nikos.D, δικαίωμα σου να φύγεις, να αφήσεις τη διαχείριση αλλού, να συνεχίσεις και να κάνεις ό,τι επιθυμείς. Είναι φυσικό να σε φθείρει όλο αυτό. Υπάρχει όμως ένταση τον τελευταίο καιρό στο forum, ένταση που κάθε άλλο παρά γόνιμη και εποικοδομητική είναι.


Συμφωνώ, για ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ χρειάζονται περισσότεροι διαχειριστές.

----------


## soft

> Συμφωνώ, για ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ χρειάζονται περισσότεροι διαχειριστές.


 μμμμμ!! μαλιστα για να διαχειριστουν τη μαζα ??

----------


## Remedy

> μμμμμ!! μαλιστα για να διαχειριστουν τη μαζα ??


οχι, για να ψαχνουν ποιος αλλαζει τα μηνυματα της τζιπσι..

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

ΑΚΟΜΑ και ΑΥΤΟ το ΘΕΜΑ το κάνατε τσατρουμ...!!! τι τη θελετε τη ρημάδα τη διαχειρηση... απαλαξτε τον τον ανθρωπο που το χει και βαρος...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Γιατί υπάρχουν πολλά μέλη και το φόρουμ έχει ιδιαίτερο χαρακτήρα.

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Συμφωνώ, για ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ χρειάζονται περισσότεροι διαχειριστές.


Το να είναι περισσότεροι από ένας οι διαχειριστές θα ήταν ανάσα για την ίδια τη διαχείριση, 
εννοώντας ότι δε θα έπεφτε όλο το βάρος σε ένα και μόνο άνθρωπο.

Από εκεί και πέρα όμως, δεν είναι μόνο ευθύνη της διαχείρισης η εύρυθμη λειτουργία αυτού του χώρου.. 
Είναι ΚΑΙ δική μας ευθύνη, των μελών. Μήπως χάνεται κάπου στη μετάφραση αυτό, φορές φορές;;;

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Το να είναι περισσότεροι από ένας οι διαχειριστές θα ήταν ανάσα για την ίδια τη διαχείριση, 
> εννοώντας ότι δε θα έπεφτε όλο το βάρος σε ένα και μόνο άνθρωπο.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα όμως, δεν είναι μόνο ευθύνη της διαχείρισης η εύρυθμη λειτουργία αυτού του χώρου.. 
> Είναι ΚΑΙ δική μας ευθύνη, των μελών. Μήπως χάνεται κάπου στη μετάφραση αυτό, φορές φορές;;;


Έχεις δίκιο, εγώ άμα εντοπίσω τρολ απλά δεν ξανααπαντώ.

----------


## niah

Ως σχετικα καινουριο μελος κι εγω,δεν ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω πολλα πραγματα που εχουν συμβει εδω μεσα..
Παρ ολα αυτα.απ αυτα που εχω δει εως τωρα ειμαι σε θεση να καταλαβαινω την απογοητευση του Νικου και να συμφωνω οτι χρειαζεται βοηθεια σ αυτην την προσπαθεια του..Ωστοσο τρομαζω στα ποια ατομα θα αναλαβουν αυτη τη βοηθεια..Η δικη μου γνωμη,οπως ειπαν κι αλλα μελη παραπανω,ειναι οτι θα ηταν καλο να υπαρχουν κι αλλοι συντονιστες ωστε να αλαφρυνθει λιγο ο Νικος και να γινει πιο ευκολο το εργο,αλλα να μην παραιτηθει εντελως απο την διαχειρηση.Να εξακολουθησει να εχει κατα καποιον τροπο το πανω χερι.
Νικο ξανασκεψου το.Παρακληση ολων.

----------


## arktos

δν ξερω αν ο νικος σκοπευει να πληρωσει καποιον για να αναλαβει.
σε αυτη την περιπτωση πιστευω θα βρεθει καποιος/α.
είμαι της γνωμης πως πρεπει να ειναι ειδικος ( ψυχολογος ) κ ειδικα ανθρωπος με αντίληψη κ ανοιχτομυαλος.
αντικειμενικος κ να κραταει ισορροπιες.

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Έχεις δίκιο, εγώ άμα εντοπίσω τρολ απλά δεν ξανααπαντώ.


Ναι, το θέμα αυτό συζητήθηκε και πιστεύω ότι συμφωνούμε όλοι ότι η έλλειψη ανταπόκρισης το πιθανότερο είναι, κάποια στιγμή, ν' αποθαρρύνει ένα τρολ, 
ή τέλος πάντων δε θα πυροδοτεί ανούσιες διενέξεις όσο κι αν αυτό τις επιδιώκει.

Το θέμα όμως των ισορροπιών εδώ μέσα ΔΕΝ αφορά μόνο σε αυτό! 

Όταν λέω ότι είναι ΚΑΙ δική μας ευθύνη εννοώ ότι είναι καλό να είμαστε γενικότερα υπεύθυνοι για τη στάση μας μες το φόρουμ.
Τι γράφουμε, πώς το γράφουμε.. Φυσικά και ο καθένας μας έχει τον τρόπο του να εκφράζεται και να επικοινωνεί, παίζει ρόλο και η στιγμή, το πώς νιώθουμε, όμως πάντα υπάρχει λίγος χώρος να είμαστε πιο συζητήσιμοι ή πιο ''ανοιχτοί'' όταν π.χ. μπορεί να ξεκινήσει μια διαφωνία.

Δηλαδή, απ' το να γίνεται κάποιες φορές της κολάσεως δημόσια και μετά να τρέχουμε στη ''δασκάλα'' και να λέμε ''αυτό το παιδάκι με έβρισε, εκείνο με κορόιδεψε'', νομίζω ότι είμαστε σε θέση να το αντιμετωπίσουμε διαφορετικά.. π.χ., να μεταφερθεί το θέμα που προέκυψε ανάμεσα σε δυο μέλη και να λυθεί (αν γίνεται) μέσω π.μ. Αυτό ως παράδειγμα. 

Οι ισορροπίες είναι εύθραυστες, ιδίως από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει τόση πολυχρωμία, είναι όμως και πολύτιμες. 
Και είναι ΚΑΙ στο χέρι μας ως ένα βαθμό. Ας προσπαθήσουμε κι εμείς λίγο παραπάνω, όσο μπορούμε..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

NikosD εγω σε βλεπω σαν καθηγητη μου οταν γραφεις και σε σεβομαι, ασχετα αμα μιλαω τωρα στον ενικο, αλλα και μονο που το διαχειριζοσουνα το φορουμ απ οταν ηρθα και επειδη σε ξερω και απο το αλλο του eating disorders , πιστευω πως δοκιμαζεται η υπομονη σου. μην αποσυρθεις , ασε οσους τα κανανε ολα αυτα , κ εμας μαζι, να τα φροντισουμε ολοι παρεα

----------


## Remedy

> NikosD εγω σε βλεπω σαν καθηγητη μου οταν γραφεις και σε σεβομαι, ασχετα αμα μιλαω τωρα στον ενικο, αλλα και μονο που το διαχειριζοσουνα το φορουμ απ οταν ηρθα και επειδη σε ξερω και απο το αλλο του eating disorders , πιστευω πως δοκιμαζεται η υπομονη σου. μην αποσυρθεις , ασε οσους τα κανανε ολα αυτα , κ εμας μαζι, να τα φροντισουμε ολοι παρεα


ξεχασες να πεις για τα ασπρα του μαλλια...
(ιχιχιχιχχιχι τον εφιαξες τωρα)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> ξεχασες να πεις για τα ασπρα του μαλλια...
> (ιχιχιχιχχιχι τον εφιαξες τωρα)


εεεμμμ......σαν συμφοιτητη μ ηθελα να πω!!!!!

----------


## λιλιουμ

Ειδα και προσφατα την ταινια, και ο Νικος μου θυμιζει τον Μπαρμπαστρουμφ, που εχει δεκαδες στρουμφακια (εμας) να κανουν στρουμοφχαζομαρες και αυτος να τρεχει να τους βαλει μυαλο και να τα στρουμφισει, εεε συνετισει!!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

χαχαχα πολύ καλό  :Big Grin:  Crazy Diamond έχεις σ' αυτό που λες ότι οι διενέξεις θα πρέπει να συνεχίζονται με πμ. Είναι φυσικό να ξεφεύγουμε πολλές φορές αλλά καλό θα ήταν να μην γίνεται δημόσια και μέσα σε θέματα άλλων μελών.

----------


## Jane

> Επειδή έχω κουραστεί,
> 
> επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω,
> 
> επειδή οι 2-3 που κατά καιρούς ήρθαν να βοηθήσουν εθελοντικά, τα παράτησαν, για διάφορους λόγους ο καθένας,
> 
> επειδή κουράστηκα να δέχομαι βολές,
> 
> επειδή κουράστηκα να καλούμαι κάθε λίγο σε απολογία για ότι έκανα και ότι δεν έκανα,
> ...





Eπειδή το φόρουμ δεν είναι μόνο τα λίγα μέλη που γράφουν επί χρόνια, χωρίς ουσιαστικά λόγο και που τώρα έσπευσαν να σου χαϊδέψουν τα αφτιά, από το φόβο μη χάσουν το βήμα εκτόνωσης της επιθετικότητάς τους 

Επειδή εγγεγραμμένα μέλη είναι περίπου 7000 και ποιος ξέρει πόσοι άλλοι μη εγγεγραμμένοι διαβάζουν συχνά ή αραιά το φόρουμ και 

Επειδή όλοι αυτοί έχουν κουραστεί να βλέπουν αυτό το θέατρο του παραλόγου που τώρα εσύ αποκαλείς φόρουμ ΑΥΤΟβοήθειας, αλλά έχεις ξεχάσει να το γράψεις και στις επικεφαλίδες, όπου ακόμα λέγεται φόρουμ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ, με αποτέλεσμα να σοκάρεται όποιος πρωτομπαίνει και να νομίζει ότι τρελάθηκε με την υποστήριξη που διαβάζει αλλά δεν βλέπει.

Επειδή αυτά που βλέπω όσο καιρό διαβάζω στο φόρουμ, πράγματι σε εκθέτουν πολύ, αφού αναγράφεις όνομα και επαγγελματική ιδιότητα στο σάιτ

Επειδή δεν έχεις χρόνο να διαβάζεις τα αίσχη που γράφονται εδώ, αλλά διαχειρίζεσαι μόνο κατόπιν ρεπόρτ και όπως ξέρεις τα ρεπόρτ τα κάνουν οι ίδιοι κ οι ίδιες μόνιμοι θαμώνες, ενώ οι χιλιάδες αναγνώστες είτε δεν ξέρουν είτε βαριούνται να κάνουν ρεπόρτ

Επειδή έτσι σου ξεφεύγουν πρακτικές πολύ επιθετικές, προσβλητικές αλλά και επικίνδυνες, που εφαρμόζονται από μια χούφτα παλιών μελών-παρέας που καταναλώνουν όλη τους τη ζωή εδώ μέσα και μάλιστα επί αρκετά συνεχόμενα χρόνια, και από την πολύ εξάσκηση και ενασχόληση έχουν μάθει να γράφουν πολύ προκλητικά κ επικίνδυνα ποστ, που όμως, με μαστοριά, είναι ΕΝΤΟΣ των κανόνων του φόρουμ.

Επειδή από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα, απορώ πως οι αγωγές είναι μόνο μία και όχι πενήντα μία (εχμ, μάλλον η οικονομική κρίση ή ο φόβος απώλειας της ανωνυμίας)

Επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί με το ψάξιμο της ψυχής της δικής μου αλλά κ των πέριξ και έχω καταλήξει σε συμπεράσματα για τα λιγοστά μέλη που ευθύνονται για τη παρακμή εδώ μέσα

Πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν 2 επιλογές.
Είτε φεύγεις για να γλυτώσεις τη φθορά σου από τις μαλακίες αλλονών.
Είτε λαμβάνεις μέτρα σκληρά, στα παλιά εθισμένα προκλητικά μέλη που οδήγησαν το φόρουμ εδώ. Σε αυτούς που συμπεριφέρονται είτε σαν ειδικοί είτε σαν διαχειρίστριες. Όχι στα τρολ. Τα τρολ είναι αποτέλεσμα της πρακτικής των μελών αυτών, που δημιουργούν αρκετούς νέους εχθρούς κάθε βδομάδα. Αν πάψουν τα προκλητικά ποστ από τα παλιά εθισμένα στο φόρουμ μέλη τότε θα πάψουν και τα τρολ. 
Γνώμη ενός παρατηρητή.
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Eπειδή το φόρουμ δεν είναι μόνο τα λίγα μέλη που γράφουν επί χρόνια, χωρίς ουσιαστικά λόγο και που τώρα έσπευσαν να σου χαϊδέψουν τα αφτιά, από το φόβο μη χάσουν το βήμα εκτόνωσης της επιθετικότητάς τους 
> 
> Επειδή εγγεγραμμένα μέλη είναι περίπου 7000 και ποιος ξέρει πόσοι άλλοι μη εγγεγραμμένοι διαβάζουν συχνά ή αραιά το φόρουμ και 
> 
> Επειδή όλοι αυτοί έχουν κουραστεί να βλέπουν αυτό το θέατρο του παραλόγου που τώρα εσύ αποκαλείς φόρουμ ΑΥΤΟβοήθειας, αλλά έχεις ξεχάσει να το γράψεις και στις επικεφαλίδες, όπου ακόμα λέγεται φόρουμ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ, με αποτέλεσμα να σοκάρεται όποιος πρωτομπαίνει και να νομίζει ότι τρελάθηκε με την υποστήριξη που διαβάζει αλλά δεν βλέπει.
> 
> Επειδή αυτά που βλέπω όσο καιρό διαβάζω στο φόρουμ, πράγματι σε εκθέτουν πολύ, αφού αναγράφεις όνομα και επαγγελματική ιδιότητα στο σάιτ
> 
> Επειδή δεν έχεις χρόνο να διαβάζεις τα αίσχη που γράφονται εδώ, αλλά διαχειρίζεσαι μόνο κατόπιν ρεπόρτ και όπως ξέρεις τα ρεπόρτ τα κάνουν οι ίδιοι κ οι ίδιες μόνιμοι θαμώνες, ενώ οι χιλιάδες αναγνώστες είτε δεν ξέρουν είτε βαριούνται να κάνουν ρεπόρτ
> ...


υποστηριζουμε σαν ανθρωποι οχι σαν γιατροι οκ? αν καποιος αλλος δεν εχει κατι εξυπνοτερο να κανει η να πει θεωρω ΑΝΑΙΔΕΙΑ να καθεται και να ΤΟΝΙΖΕΙ αισχη που και καλα εβγαλε σαν ο καλοκαγαθος. προσωπικη μ γνωμη παντα. για οσους χαιδευουν αυτια , ναι παιζει να παιρνουν και ηλεκτρονικα μπονους η χαιδεματακια στο κεφαλι. η υποστηριξη γινεται απο τον καθενα οπως μπορει. δεν ειναι χουντα. δεν ειναι ολοι μολυβενια στρατιωτακια!

ειπα και τραβηξα το καζανακι

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Eπειδή το φόρουμ δεν είναι μόνο τα λίγα μέλη που γράφουν επί χρόνια, χωρίς ουσιαστικά λόγο και που τώρα έσπευσαν να σου χαϊδέψουν τα αφτιά, από το φόβο μη χάσουν το βήμα εκτόνωσης της επιθετικότητάς τους 
> 
> Επειδή εγγεγραμμένα μέλη είναι περίπου 7000 και ποιος ξέρει πόσοι άλλοι μη εγγεγραμμένοι διαβάζουν συχνά ή αραιά το φόρουμ και 
> 
> Επειδή όλοι αυτοί έχουν κουραστεί να βλέπουν αυτό το θέατρο του παραλόγου που τώρα εσύ αποκαλείς φόρουμ ΑΥΤΟβοήθειας, αλλά έχεις ξεχάσει να το γράψεις και στις επικεφαλίδες, όπου ακόμα λέγεται φόρουμ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ, με αποτέλεσμα να σοκάρεται όποιος πρωτομπαίνει και να νομίζει ότι τρελάθηκε με την υποστήριξη που διαβάζει αλλά δεν βλέπει.
> 
> Επειδή αυτά που βλέπω όσο καιρό διαβάζω στο φόρουμ, πράγματι σε εκθέτουν πολύ, αφού αναγράφεις όνομα και επαγγελματική ιδιότητα στο σάιτ
> 
> Επειδή δεν έχεις χρόνο να διαβάζεις τα αίσχη που γράφονται εδώ, αλλά διαχειρίζεσαι μόνο κατόπιν ρεπόρτ και όπως ξέρεις τα ρεπόρτ τα κάνουν οι ίδιοι κ οι ίδιες μόνιμοι θαμώνες, ενώ οι χιλιάδες αναγνώστες είτε δεν ξέρουν είτε βαριούνται να κάνουν ρεπόρτ
> ...


το μανιφέστο της αδικημένης συμφορουμίστριας που με ούτε 20 μνμ έχει άποψη για ένα φόρουμ εκατοντάδων μελών και χιλιάδων επισκεπτων.
Επειδή εγώ είμαι άπό τα εθισμένα μέλη αυτού του χώρου, έχω να σε ενημερώσω πως εκτός από το Γενικά που προφανώς είναι η μόνη κατηγορία που έκανες τον κόπο να μπεις και να ρίξεις μια ματιά, (για δευτερη δεν σε κόβω), σε καμιά άλλη κατηγορία δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί μπάχαλο.
Είναι πανεύκολο μεσα στην ανωνυμία σου να ακυρώνεις έναν ολόκληρο χώρο, που καθημερινά μέσα απο την αλληλουποστήριξη βοηθάει ανθρώπους να παλεύουν με τους εφιάλτες τους.
Απ ότι είδα στο θέμα το δικό σου μια χαρά βοηθήκες, οπότε να υποψιαστώ πως στην ουσία δεν έχεις λύσει τίποτα και πέρασες να ρίξεις τη χολή σου?

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> Πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν 2 επιλογές.
> Είτε φεύγεις για να γλυτώσεις τη φθορά σου από τις μαλακίες αλλονών.
> Είτε λαμβάνεις μέτρα σκληρά, στα παλιά εθισμένα προκλητικά μέλη που οδήγησαν το φόρουμ εδώ. Σε αυτούς που συμπεριφέρονται είτε σαν ειδικοί είτε σαν διαχειρίστριες. Όχι στα τρολ. Τα τρολ είναι αποτέλεσμα της πρακτικής των μελών αυτών, που δημιουργούν αρκετούς νέους εχθρούς κάθε βδομάδα. Αν πάψουν τα προκλητικά ποστ από τα παλιά εθισμένα στο φόρουμ μέλη τότε θα πάψουν και τα τρολ. 
> Γνώμη ενός παρατηρητή.
> Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.


Μα τα παλια εθισμένα μελη που λες ειναι αυτα που συντηρουν το φορουμ. Αν δεν ηταν αυτοι η κινητικότητα στο φορουμ θα ηταν μηδενική και το γορουμ θα ήταν νεκρό. Οπως καταλαβαίνεις ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι γιατι μπορει να καπιλευονται το φορουμ αλλα το συντηρουν κιολας.
Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχει λογος υπαρξης ενος τετοιου φορουμ... αντικειμενικα σαν μεσο βοήθειας δεν χρειάζεται αφου αν εχεις κατι αναγκαστικά θα καταλήξεις στον ψυχολόγο ή στον ψυχίατρο και το μόνο που γίνεται εδω μεσα ειναι ανταλαγη συνταγών. Απο την αλλη είναι ενα φορουμ οπως όλα τα αλλα οπου ανταλάσονται αποψεις πανω σε διάφορα θέματα και κατα συνέπεια δεν χρειάζεται να σκαει ο διαχειριστής.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> το μανιφέστο της αδικημένης συμφορουμίστριας που με ούτε 20 μνμ έχει άποψη για ένα φόρουμ εκατοντάδων μελών και χιλιάδων επισκεπτων.
> Επειδή εγώ είμαι άπό τα εθισμένα μέλη αυτού του χώρου, έχω να σε ενημερώσω πως εκτός από το Γενικά που προφανώς είναι η μόνη κατηγορία που έκανες τον κόπο να μπεις και να ρίξεις μια ματιά, (για δευτερη δεν σε κόβω), σε καμιά άλλη κατηγορία δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί μπάχαλο.
> Είναι πανεύκολο μεσα στην ανωνυμία σου να ακυρώνεις έναν ολόκληρο χώρο, που καθημερινά μέσα απο την αλληλουποστήριξη βοηθάει ανθρώπους να παλεύουν με τους εφιάλτες τους.
> Απ ότι είδα στο θέμα το δικό σου μια χαρά βοηθήκες, οπότε να υποψιαστώ πως στην ουσία δεν έχεις λύσει τίποτα και πέρασες να ρίξεις τη χολή σου?


θεοφανιαααα θα σε μαλωσω!!! ;p

----------


## keep_walking

Πολλοι εχουν γινει ειδημονες στο πως πρεπει να συμπεριφερεται και τι να γραφει ο καθενας. Και να κρινουν αφ'υψηλου. Αλλοι εχουν απλως λιωσει το πληκτρολογιο κανοντας οτι καλυτερο μπορουν. Κρινεται η διαχειρηση που δημιουργησε το φορουμ. Κρινονται και τα παλια μελη που γραφουν σε αυτο (αν και δεν αναφερεται ποια ειναι). Απο ποιους?

Απο αυτους που φυσικα κρινουν και αυτο ξερουν να κανουν στην καλυτερη . Στην χειροτερη να καταστρεψουν οτι υπαρχει.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Πολλοι εχουν γινει ειδημονες στο πως πρεπει να συμπεριφερεται και τι να γραφει ο καθενας. Και να κρινουν αφ'υψηλου. Αλλοι εχουν απλως λιωσει το πληκτρολογιο κανοντας οτι καλυτερο μπορουν. Κρινεται η διαχειρηση που δημιουργησε το φορουμ. Κρινονται και τα παλια μελη που γραφουν σε αυτο (αν και δεν αναφερεται ποια ειναι). Απο ποιους?
> 
> Απο αυτους που φυσικα κρινουν και αυτο ξερουν να κανουν στην καλυτερη . Στην χειροτερη να καταστρεψουν οτι υπαρχει.


το θεμα ειναι πως στην ουσια οσοι ειναι ειδημονες ΕΠΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ πως το φορουμ η το οποιοδηποτε φορουμ, πρεπει να μενει ΚΕΝΟ. να μην γραφει κανεις δλδ. γιατι οσοι γραφουνε συνεχεια ειναι εθισμενοι χωρις ζωη και οσοι δεν γραφουν αδιαφοροι!!!!! 

τελικα εγω τι να κανω μπερδευτικα

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> το θεμα ειναι πως στην ουσια οσοι ειναι ειδημονες ΕΠΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ πως το φορουμ η το οποιοδηποτε φορουμ, πρεπει να μενει ΚΕΝΟ. να μην γραφει κανεις δλδ. γιατι οσοι γραφουνε συνεχεια ειναι εθισμενοι χωρις ζωη και οσοι δεν γραφουν αδιαφοροι!!!!! 
> 
> τελικα εγω τι να κανω μπερδευτικα


φταιω εγω τώρα που θα ανοιξω ενα πολ και θα ρωτάω ποσοι απο εσας εχουν ζωη??? δεν φταίω...

----------


## ανεμος

> φταιω εγω τώρα που θα ανοιξω ενα πολ και θα ρωτάω ποσοι απο εσας εχουν ζωη??? δεν φταίω...


εσυ θα απαντησεις??

----------


## RockElCasbah

> Eπειδή το φόρουμ δεν είναι μόνο τα λίγα μέλη που γράφουν επί χρόνια, χωρίς ουσιαστικά λόγο και που τώρα έσπευσαν να σου χαϊδέψουν τα αφτιά, από το φόβο μη χάσουν το βήμα εκτόνωσης της επιθετικότητάς τους 
> 
> Επειδή εγγεγραμμένα μέλη είναι περίπου 7000 και ποιος ξέρει πόσοι άλλοι μη εγγεγραμμένοι διαβάζουν συχνά ή αραιά το φόρουμ και 
> 
> Επειδή όλοι αυτοί έχουν κουραστεί να βλέπουν αυτό το θέατρο του παραλόγου που τώρα εσύ αποκαλείς φόρουμ ΑΥΤΟβοήθειας, αλλά έχεις ξεχάσει να το γράψεις και στις επικεφαλίδες, όπου ακόμα λέγεται φόρουμ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ, με αποτέλεσμα να σοκάρεται όποιος πρωτομπαίνει και να νομίζει ότι τρελάθηκε με την υποστήριξη που διαβάζει αλλά δεν βλέπει.
> 
> Επειδή αυτά που βλέπω όσο καιρό διαβάζω στο φόρουμ, πράγματι σε εκθέτουν πολύ, αφού αναγράφεις όνομα και επαγγελματική ιδιότητα στο σάιτ
> 
> Επειδή δεν έχεις χρόνο να διαβάζεις τα αίσχη που γράφονται εδώ, αλλά διαχειρίζεσαι μόνο κατόπιν ρεπόρτ και όπως ξέρεις τα ρεπόρτ τα κάνουν οι ίδιοι κ οι ίδιες μόνιμοι θαμώνες, ενώ οι χιλιάδες αναγνώστες είτε δεν ξέρουν είτε βαριούνται να κάνουν ρεπόρτ
> ...


Νομίζω πως η... σύντομη καριέρα μου ως "RockElCasbah", θα τελειώσει σύντομα και... άδοξα, λολ!... τώρα που θα τολμήσω να γράψω πως συμφωνώ ίσως και απόλυτα με το άνωθεν κείμενο... δε με ενδιαφέρει αν είσαι παλιό μέλος. Κι αν ακόμη έχουμε "σκοτωθεί" σε κάποιο θέμα ή έχουμε συμφωνήσει σε άλλο. Αλλά κι εγώ διαβάζω το φόρουμ αυτό πολλά χρόνια. Ναι, αυτά που περιγράφεις τα βλέπω κι εγώ και μάλιστα τα εξέθετα γραπτώς. Η πλάνη και η εφαρμογή της από μέλη που υποκρίνονται τους... αμερόληπτους και αντικειμενικούς είναι οφθαλμοφανής σε πραγματικά αντικειμενικούς παρατηρητές... γιατί και η "αντικειμενικότητα" έχει... αντικειμενικά κριτήρια. Αν πραγματικά ο χώρος αυτός είχε moderators με "σκληρά" κριτήρια, πολύ οξυμένη αντιληπτική ικανότητα και γνώση της σημασιολογίας των λέξεων, θα είχε φύγει το μισό φόρουμ. Κι αν όλοι όσοι υποδεικνύεις κάθονταν να κάνουν αυτοκριτική και να ασχοληθούν με τα προβλήματά τους, τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Την "παραδοχή" την γνωρίζεις φαντάζομαι... κι ένα τελευταίο παράδειγμα... αν ζήταγα τη γνώμη μέλους συγκεκριμένου σε χθεσινό θέμα που έβαλα, μάλλον θα την έπαιρνα προτού απαντήσω εδώ... τώρα που απάντησα εδώ όμως, αμφιβάλλω πως θα τη λάβω αφού θα πάω να τη ζητήσω τώρα... οι διαφορετικές απόψεις πολεμώνται εδώ. Φάνηκε πρόσφατα. Ακόμη κι όταν έχεις περάσει πολλά δεινά και είσαι σε πλήρη θέση για να εκφράσεις απόψεις. Ειδικά τότε πολεμώνται ακόμη περισσότερο. Ας μη πω άλλα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, η ανάγκη του καθενός είναι σεβαστή. Αλλά και το ότι υπάρχουν παρατηρητές σαν εσένα και μένα - και άλλοι πολλοί - είναι υπαρκτό. Κι ένα τελευταίο. Ακόμη κι όταν μπαίνεις για να εκθέσεις απόψεις, σεβόμενος την εμπειρία του οποιουδήποτε και τη γνώμη του, για να ανταλλάξεις γνώμες... ακόμη και τότε "εχθρός" γίνεσαι. Κρίμα πάντως, γιατί έγραψαν - έστω και σύντομα - κάποιοι χαρακτήρες πολλοί αξιόλογοι. Μόνο που ήταν λύκοι και όχι πρόβατα... ας τολμήσω να ζητήσω και τη γνώμη του μέλους τώρα... καλό βράδυ!...  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Remedy

να μην διακοπτω την συζητηση, μια υπενθυμιση μονο.
ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ!
δεν χρειαζεται κανεις να το παρακολουθει χωρις να του αρεσει και κυριως, δεν χρειαζεται να συμμετεχει χωρις να του αρεσει...
μαλλον περιττο να αναφερω, οτι δεν χρειαζεται να παρακαλαει να τον διαγραψουν για να μπορεσει να συμμετεχει μεταμφιεσμενος ...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> να μην διακοπτω την συζητηση, μια υπενθυμιση μονο.
> ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ!
> δεν χρειαζεται κανεις να το παρακολουθει χωρις να του αρεσει και κυριως, δεν χρειαζεται να συμμετεχει χωρις να του αρεσει...
> μαλλον περιττο να αναφερω οτι δεν χρειαζεται να παρακαλαει να τον διαγραψουν για να μπορεσει να συμμετεχει μεταμφιεσμενος ...


βασικα εχει γινει υπερβολικα κουραστικο ολες αυτες οι συζητησεις ενω καταληξη ειναι μονο μια και μονιμως ιδια..... εχω ξενερωσει γτ γραφω κ σε αλλα θεματα αλλα παπαρια

----------


## RockElCasbah

Οι μπαρούφες σου καλή μου... ξέρω δε σου αρέσει, αλλά η αντικειμενικότητα δεν είναι προσωπικό θέμα του καθενός... άντε συνέχα κι εδώ για να υπερασπιστείς το χώρο που σε άφησε να αναδεικνύεσαι... οι παρατηρητές υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν. Και δε θα σου δώσουν και λογαριασμό στην τελική... εκεί θα έφτανε το θέμα, λογικό είναι... καλό σου βράδυ!...

(... εσύ η από πάνω κορίτσι... όχι, στην πιο πάνω αναφέρομαι και πάλι...  :Smile:  ...).

----------


## Remedy

> Οι μπαρούφες σου καλή μου... ξέρω δε σου αρέσει, αλλά η αντικειμενικότητα δεν είναι προσωπικό θέμα του καθενός... άντε συνέχα κι εδώ για να υπερασπιστείς το χώρο που σε άφησε να αναδεικνύεσαι... οι παρατηρητές υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν. Και δε θα σου δώσουν και λογαριασμό στην τελική... εκεί θα έφτανε το θέμα, λογικό είναι... καλό σου βράδυ!...
> 
> (... εσύ η από πάνω κορίτσι... όχι, στην πιο πάνω αναφέρομαι και πάλι...  ...).


αν θεωρεις το φορουμ χωρο... αναδειξης. ισως βρισκουμε μια ακρη για την αλλοκοτη συμπεριφορα σου εδω...
ξανασκεψου το...

----------


## Θεοφανία

...εγω έχω μια άλλη απορία: πως γίνεται κάποιοι να είναι τόσο δειλοί ακόμη και όντας ανώνυμοι σε ένα φόρουμ, που μπορούν μόνο να κρίνουν, να αναφέριονται σε μέλη, χωρίς όμως να τολμούν να κατονομάσουν και αυτόματα αφού έχουν βγάλει τη χοιλή τους να εξαφανίζονται.
Για τη τζειν το λεω φυσικά.

Ισχυει και για σένα αγαπητή άλομπαρ. Εχουμε νικ εδώ μέσα, δεν θα ξεστραβωθούμε να μετράμε ποστ να δούμε ποια "απο πάνω σου? εννοείς...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Μα τα παλια εθισμένα μελη που λες ειναι αυτα που συντηρουν το φορουμ. Αν δεν ηταν αυτοι η κινητικότητα στο φορουμ θα ηταν μηδενική και το γορουμ θα ήταν νεκρό. Οπως καταλαβαίνεις ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι γιατι μπορει να καπιλευονται το φορουμ αλλα το συντηρουν κιολας.
> Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχει λογος υπαρξης ενος τετοιου φορουμ... αντικειμενικα σαν μεσο βοήθειας δεν χρειάζεται αφου αν εχεις κατι αναγκαστικά θα καταλήξεις στον ψυχολόγο ή στον ψυχίατρο και το μόνο που γίνεται εδω μεσα ειναι ανταλαγη συνταγών. Απο την αλλη είναι ενα φορουμ οπως όλα τα αλλα οπου ανταλάσονται αποψεις πανω σε διάφορα θέματα και κατα συνέπεια δεν χρειάζεται να σκαει ο διαχειριστής.


Όχι φίλε δεν είναι έτσι και θα μιλήσω αποκλειστικά γι' αυτό που με αφορά την κατάθλιψη. Στα πρώτα στάδια της νόσου το άτομο δεν είναι σε θέση να καταλάβει και ν' αποδεχτεί ότι αν δεν το χειριστεί σωστά η κατάσταση του θα επιδεινωθεί και αυτό αφορά τους περισσότερους καταθλιπτικούς. Σ' αυτή την φάση είναι πολύτιμο να σε βοηθά κάποιος έστω και διαδικτυάκα με σωστή ενημέρωση. Όσον αφορά τις υπόλοιπες ασθένειες μπορουν να μιλήσουν καλύτερα οι πάσχοντες αλλά πιστεύω γενικότερα είναι πολύτιμο όσον αφορά την σταδιακή απενεχοποίηση και την αποδοχή του ότι οι ψυχικές ασθένειες που υπάρχουν δεν πρέπει ν' αποτελούν το στίγμα και το εμπόδιο στο να ζούμε μια φυσιολογική ζωή όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι.

----------


## Jane

> που με ούτε 20 μνμ έχει άποψη για ένα φόρουμ εκατοντάδων μελών και χιλιάδων επισκεπτων.
> Επειδή εγώ είμαι άπό τα εθισμένα μέλη αυτού του χώρου,


άλλος έχει 20 μηνύματα, άλλος έχει 520, άλλος κανένα, άλλος απλά διαβάζει χωρίς ούτε να έχει κάνει εγγραφή. Πού είναι το πρόβλημά σου;
Το φόρουμ είναι δημόσιο. 
όσο για τον αριθμό μηνυμάτων του καθένα, οι γνώμες και ο σεβασμός έπρεπε να είναι ισότιμος, αλλιώς έχουμε τη χούντα της παλαιότητας, σωστά;

Και όταν η παλαιότητα ομολογεί τον εθισμό της, τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν. 

Με αυτό απαντώ και σε σένα broken doll για τη χούντα που έλεγες.
Ένα καθ ομολογία εθισμένο μέλος με 7500 μνμ από τα οποία τα περισσότερα είναι καυγάδες, τσατάκια, προκλήσεις, ειρωνίες και κουτσομπολιά, επιτίθεται προσωπικά σε ένα μέλος που εκφράζει την άποψή του δημόσια σε ένα πολύ σοβαρό θέμα του διαχειριστή ενώ συγχρόνως προσπαθεί με νύχια και με δόντια να ακυρώσει το περιεχόμενο των λόγων μου, απλά κ μόνο επειδή δεν έχω πολλά ποστ!!!! 

Δεν έχω 7500 ανούσια ποστ. Συγνώμη. Έχω όμως άποψη. Και σε πολλούς αρέσει.

----------


## Jane

> Μα τα παλια εθισμένα μελη που λες ειναι αυτα που συντηρουν το φορουμ. Αν δεν ηταν αυτοι η κινητικότητα στο φορουμ θα ηταν μηδενική και το γορουμ θα ήταν νεκρό. Οπως καταλαβαίνεις ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι γιατι μπορει να καπιλευονται το φορουμ αλλα το συντηρουν κιολας.


Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ έτσι ωμά. Δυστυχώς μου ακούγεται λογικό. Και αν οι αριθμοί λένε κάτι τέτοιο, πράγματι ο διαχειριστής έρχεται σε δύσκολη θέση με τις μλκίες άλλων.

----------


## Jane

> Νομίζω πως η... σύντομη καριέρα μου ως "RockElCasbah", θα τελειώσει σύντομα και... άδοξα, λολ!... τώρα που θα τολμήσω να γράψω πως συμφωνώ ίσως και απόλυτα με το άνωθεν κείμενο... δε με ενδιαφέρει αν είσαι παλιό μέλος. Κι αν ακόμη έχουμε "σκοτωθεί" σε κάποιο θέμα ή έχουμε συμφωνήσει σε άλλο. Αλλά κι εγώ διαβάζω το φόρουμ αυτό πολλά χρόνια. Ναι, αυτά που περιγράφεις τα βλέπω κι εγώ και μάλιστα τα εξέθετα γραπτώς. Η πλάνη και η εφαρμογή της από μέλη που υποκρίνονται τους... αμερόληπτους και αντικειμενικούς είναι οφθαλμοφανής σε πραγματικά αντικειμενικούς παρατηρητές... γιατί και η "αντικειμενικότητα" έχει... αντικειμενικά κριτήρια. Αν πραγματικά ο χώρος αυτός είχε moderators με "σκληρά" κριτήρια, πολύ οξυμένη αντιληπτική ικανότητα και γνώση της σημασιολογίας των λέξεων, θα είχε φύγει το μισό φόρουμ. Κι αν όλοι όσοι υποδεικνύεις κάθονταν να κάνουν αυτοκριτική και να ασχοληθούν με τα προβλήματά τους, τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Την "παραδοχή" την γνωρίζεις φαντάζομαι... κι ένα τελευταίο παράδειγμα... αν ζήταγα τη γνώμη μέλους συγκεκριμένου σε χθεσινό θέμα που έβαλα, μάλλον θα την έπαιρνα προτού απαντήσω εδώ... τώρα που απάντησα εδώ όμως, αμφιβάλλω πως θα τη λάβω αφού θα πάω να τη ζητήσω τώρα... οι διαφορετικές απόψεις πολεμώνται εδώ. Φάνηκε πρόσφατα. Ακόμη κι όταν έχεις περάσει πολλά δεινά και είσαι σε πλήρη θέση για να εκφράσεις απόψεις. Ειδικά τότε πολεμώνται ακόμη περισσότερο. Ας μη πω άλλα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, η ανάγκη του καθενός είναι σεβαστή. Αλλά και το ότι υπάρχουν παρατηρητές σαν εσένα και μένα - και άλλους πολλούς - είναι υπαρκτό. Κι ένα τελευταίο. Ακόμη κι όταν μπαίνεις για να εκθέσεις απόψεις, σεβόμενος την εμπειρία του οποιουδήποτε και τη γνώμη του, για να ανταλλάξεις γνώμες... ακόμη και τότε "εχθρός" γίνεσαι. Κρίμα πάντως, γιατί έγραψαν - έστω και σύντομα - κάποιοι χαρακτήρες πολλοί αξιόλογοι. Μόνο που ήταν λύκοι και όχι πρόβατα... ας τολμήσω να ζητήσω και τη γνώμη του μέλους τώρα... καλό βράδυ!...  ...




πράγματι, έχεις δίκιο σε πολλά.
Θα σταθώ στο ύφος του ποστ σου και συγκεκριμένα στο ρήμα "τολμήσω" που χρησιμοποίησες 2 φορές.
Αυτό δείχνει το πόσο "άνετα" νοιώθεις στον χώρο αυτό που έγινε με σκοπό την υποστήριξη. Πόσο άνετα μπορείς να εκφραστείς. Τι υποστήριξη είναι αυτή, αλήθεια;
Αυτό επιβεβαιώνει τα όσα αρχικά είπα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> άλλος έχει 20 μηνύματα, άλλος έχει 520, άλλος κανένα, άλλος απλά διαβάζει χωρίς ούτε να έχει κάνει εγγραφή. Πού είναι το πρόβλημά σου;
> 
> *Εμενα πουθενά. Εσύ μπήκες με επίθεση απαξιώνοντας τα μέλη και τον ιδιοκτήτη αυτού του χώρου.*
> 
> Το φόρουμ είναι δημόσιο. 
> 
> *Και όχι μόνο: δεν μπαίνεις εδώ με το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό. Μπαίνεις επειδή το θες. Κάπου εδώ όμως προκύπτει η εξής ερώτηση: αφού δεν τον γουστάρεις αυτό το χώρο, αφου τα μέλη και ο αντμιν είναι λάθος, τι ακριβώς κάνεις εδώ?* 
> 
> όσο για τον αριθμό μηνυμάτων του καθένα, οι γνώμες και ο σεβασμός έπρεπε να είναι ισότιμος, αλλιώς έχουμε τη χούντα της παλαιότητας, σωστά;
> ...



...............................

----------


## Boltseed

> Γνώμη ενός παρατηρητή.


maresoun afta pou les genika.! +1 !

sto kommati omos me ta trolls , de prokeitai gia polla alla gia enan sygkekrimeno (kai gnosto) o opoios kanei sobarous dialogous me ton eafto tou. den milame gia trolling diladi , alla gia.. alli periptosi. ta symperasmata dika sou  :Smile:

----------


## PostMortem

Μην τσακώνεστε μωρέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## Boltseed

> Αν πραγματικά ο χώρος αυτός είχε moderators με "σκληρά" κριτήρια, πολύ οξυμένη αντιληπτική ικανότητα και γνώση της σημασιολογίας των λέξεων, θα είχε φύγει το μισό φόρουμ.


Mehh
kapoioi ligoi tha feugane , alla arketoi apla tha symorfonontan. allios tha feugane ;d

----------


## RockElCasbah

"σχυει και για σένα αγαπητή άλομπαρ. Εχουμε νικ εδώ μέσα, δεν θα ξεστραβωθούμε να μετράμε ποστ να δούμε ποια "απο πάνω σου? εννοείς...".

Συγχαρητήρια. Κατάλαβες τουτέστιν πως έχουμε νικ εδώ μέσα. Την Αλομπάρ την είδες πουθενά να γράφει αυτές τις μέρες, για να την "αναστήσουμε" με το παλιό της νικ λοιπόν;... καλό θα ήταν να απευθύνεις το λόγο στα μέλη με το νικ που έχουν τώρα. Είτε κατάφερες να ανακαλύψεις μετά απ' τις εξονυχιστικές σου έρευνες ποιός/ά είναι ποιός, είτε όχι. Αλλά μάλλον σε χαλάει πολύ το να κάνεις μια προσπάθεια. Και στην τελική, όσο θα συνεχίζεις να χρησιμοποιείς σαν ασπίδα τα... μέλη προκειμένου να απαντήσεις κάπου και χρησιμοποιώντας συνεχώς πληθυντικό, δε νομίζω πως έχω να λέω κάτι μαζί σου. Έχει γίνει βαρετό ειλικρινά. Κι επειδή θα βρεις βαρετό και το ότι εγώ φτιάχνω νέα νικ και παρακολουθώ "εμμονικά" αυτό το χώρο - κάνοντας δυο δουλειές κιόλας - , άντε το λύσαμε το πρόβλημα κι ώρα καλή στην πρύμνη μας κι αέρας στα πανιά μας... πάρτε το χαμπάρι. Είναι πολλοί οι άνθρωποι που έχουν δει τί γίνεται και από ποιούς. Το δε εντυπωσιακό είναι πώς κάνετε συνεχώς και ανελλιπώς, αυτά για τα οποία κατηγορείτε όσους δε σας γουστάρουν. Άγραφος νόμος, συμβαίνει και στη ζωή εκεί έξω.
Έχετε να μου συστήσετε κάποια αγωγή/θεραπεία για την... αλλόκοτη συμπεριφορά μου;...  :Smile:  ... και μη χειρότερα που λέει κι ο φίλος μου ο Αριστείδης δηλαδή...

----------


## keep_walking

Καποιοι απλως δεν μπορουν να ζησουν χωρις να εχθρευονται καποιον. Χρησιμοποιουν την δικαιολογια "ναι για ενα ανωτερο ποιοτικα φορουμ ή κατι τετοιο" και επιτιθονται. Αλλαζουν και νικ για να μην τους παιρνουν χαμπαρι. Δεν εχει σημασια ο εχθρος αρκει να υπαρχει.

----------


## niah

Ειναι αστειο οτι ακομα και το θεμα του Νικου μετατραπηκε σε αρενα..Αντιπροσωπευτικο δε της καταστασης του φορουμ τον τελευταιο τουλαχιστον καιρο.
Ελεος ρε παιδια!!..Ηρεμηστε.Ελεος πραγματικα...

----------


## RockElCasbah

Και κάποιοι δε βλέπουν πως κάνουν αυτά για τα οποία κατηγορούν τους άλλους Κηπ... ηθελημένα φυσικά δε βλέπουν. Όσοι δε θέλουν να τους "παίρνουν χαμπάρι" προσπαθούν να αλλάξουν τρόπο γραφής και ύφος. Έγραψες κάτι πολύ πετυχημένο, δε θυμάμαι αν ήταν σε αυτό το θρεντ ή σε άλλο. Μόνο που δεν απευθύνεται σε όσους το προσάπτεις, αλλά σε όσους πραγματικά το κάνουν. Νομίζω έλεγες πως κάποιοι κάνουν υποδείξεις σε άλλους για το πώς θα γράφουν και τί θα λένε... ναι, είναι γεγονός. Κι αν ενδιέφερε ο χώρος πραγματικά τους όσους συμμετέχουν, δε θα φέρονταν ωσάν να είναι στο χωράφι τους γιατί εδώ ο χώρος είναι κοινόχρηστος. Κι αν εσύ βλέπεις κοινόχρηστο χώρο, νά 'σαι σίγουρος πως οφθαλμοφανέστατα έχει μετατραπεί σε ιδιόκτητο κήπο με πορτιέρηδες, κηπουρούς που προσπαθούν να ψαλιδίσουν και... στατιστικολόγους που μετράνε τον καθένα ανάλογα με το πόσα ποστς συμμετοχής έχει προκειμένου να έχει... δικαίωμα άποψης... βάλτε και μια τραμπάλα, δυο κούνιες και... συγκρουόμενα για να ευφραίνεται το είναι μας ρε αδερφέ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> "σχυει και για σένα αγαπητή άλομπαρ. Εχουμε νικ εδώ μέσα, δεν θα ξεστραβωθούμε να μετράμε ποστ να δούμε ποια "απο πάνω σου? εννοείς...".
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια. Κατάλαβες τουτέστιν πως έχουμε νικ εδώ μέσα. Την Αλομπάρ την είδες πουθενά να γράφει αυτές τις μέρες, για να την "αναστήσουμε" με το παλιό της νικ λοιπόν;... καλό θα ήταν να απευθύνεις το λόγο στα μέλη με το νικ που έχουν τώρα. 
> 
> *Ναι, ομολογουμενως αυτό θα σε βόλευε πολυ.
> Θα σε βολευε πχ να ξεχάσουμε πως εβριζες αυτο το χώρο επανηλλειμενα, πως έσκουζες μερονυχτα να σε διαγράψουν, πως έβριζες τον κρίνο ακόμη και όταν διαγράφηκε βγάζοντας την εμπάθεια σου σε ένα μέλος που δεν είχε πια φωνή, πως απαξίωνες τα πάντα, αλλά.....πάλι εδώ.
> Και όχι για να βοηθήσεις, αλλά για να κρίνεις, γιατί όπως είπε και ο κηπ απο πάνω, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που το μόνο που έχουν μάθει στη ζωή τους, είναι να εχθρεύονται.* 
> 
> Είτε κατάφερες να ανακαλύψεις μετά απ' τις εξονυχιστικές σου έρευνες ποιός/ά είναι ποιός, είτε όχι. 
> ...



........................

----------


## keep_walking

> Και κάποιοι δε βλέπουν πως κάνουν αυτά για τα οποία κατηγορούν τους άλλους Κηπ... ηθελημένα φυσικά δε βλέπουν. Όσοι δε θέλουν να τους "παίρνουν χαμπάρι" προσπαθούν να αλλάξουν τρόπο γραφής και ύφος. Έγραψες κάτι πολύ πετυχημένο, δε θυμάμαι αν ήταν σε αυτό το θρεντ ή σε άλλο. Μόνο που δεν απευθύνεται σε όσους το προσάπτεις, αλλά σε όσους πραγματικά το κάνουν. Νομίζω έλεγες πως κάποιοι κάνουν υποδείξεις σε άλλους για το πώς θα γράφουν και τί θα λένε... ναι, είναι γεγονός. Κι αν ενδιέφερε ο χώρος πραγματικά τους όσους συμμετέχουν, δε θα φέρονταν ωσάν να είναι στο χωράφι τους γιατί εδώ ο χώρος είναι κοινόχρηστος. Κι αν εσύ βλέπεις κοινόχρηστο χώρο, νά 'σαι σίγουρος πως οφθαλμοφανέστατα έχει μετατραπεί σε ιδιόκτητο κήπο με πορτιέρηδες, κηπουρούς που προσπαθούν να ψαλιδίσουν και... στατιστικολόγους που μετράνε τον καθένα ανάλογα με το πόσα ποστς συμμετοχής έχει προκειμένου να έχει... δικαίωμα άποψης... βάλτε και μια τραμπάλα, δυο κούνιες και... συγκρουόμενα για να ευφραίνεται το είναι μας ρε αδερφέ...


Οχι δεν ειναι το χωραφι μου , αλλα ξερω να διαβαζω και να κρινω. Ξερω τι εκανες στο παρελθον με αλλους που τους θεωρουσες εχθρους και ξερω τι κανεις και τωρα. Δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα. Θα το δειξει και το μελλον...ηδη το δειχνεις.

----------


## dora-agxos

μηπως θα επρεπε λιγο ολοι να κανουμε την αυτοκριτικη μας?μηπως ολοι καποιες στιγμες το παιζουμε οντως σωτηρες,διαχειριστες και παει λεγοντας?
μηπως παιρνουμε πολυ σοβαρα τα αστεια και τα σοβαρα τα παραβλεπουμε?
παντως ενα φορουμ ειναι μην δινουμε παραπανω αξια απο οσο πρεπει..αρκει να σεβομαστε!κ εγω εχω υπαρξει ασεβης και ειρωνικη,ανθρωποι ειμαστε θα πουμε κ την μαλακια μας κ εγω εχω πει αρκετες!τεσπα ας ηρεμησουν λιγο τα πνευματα ειπαμε ειναι απλα ενα φορουμ!
αα και επισης εγω δεν απαντησα στον νικο γιατι εχω αναγκη να ξεθυμαινω,ας το κλεισει κ αυριο το φορουμ δεν θα αλλαξει κατι απο την ζωη μου!ειπα απλα να σκεφτει τον κοπο του και τις θυσιες του για το χτισιμο αυτης της κοινοτητας τιποτε αλλο..επισης θα του προτεινα να μιλησει ανοιχτα για το δασος.

----------


## RockElCasbah

Ναι Νία και συμμετέχω κι εγώ στην "αρένα". Διότι μπήκα με πολύ καλές διαθέσεις μετά από πολύ καιρό, με άλλο νικ γιατί έτσι μου γούσταρε και με άφησαν, γιατί είδα θέματα στα οποία θεωρώ πως έχω να πω βάσιμα πράματα, γιατί δεν έχει σημασία τί χρώμα βρακί φοράω και... ποιά είσαι εσύ που θυμίζεις την τάδε;... χμμ, κάτσε να σε... ανακαλύψω... αλλά δε πρόκαμα η γυναίκα... και με αυτές τις τακτικές, αρένες θα υπάρχουνε. Καλό σου βράδυ...

----------


## RockElCasbah

Εσείς οι δυο κάνετε για 10 Κρίνους μαζί... μπουκέτο... κηπ γουόκιν το λοιπόν κορίτσια... άλλωστε, αυτός σας έθρεφε, εσείς τον θρέφατε. Ναι, δεν αξίζει να θέλει κάποιος να πει πέντε πράματα σοβαρά εδώ στα θέματα που θεωρεί πως έχει κάτι να πει. Έχετε το φόρουμ που εσείς φτιάξατε λοιπόν γιατί σας αφήνουν να το φτιάχνετε όπως θέλετε. Είμαι πάντως πολύ περήφανη για την κακία που με διακρίνει. Καλό σας βράδυ!

----------


## keep_walking

> επισης θα του προτεινα να μιλησει ανοιχτα για το δασος


Κατα την αποψη μου ο νικος βλεπει ενα δασος , οπως βλεπει και το καθε ενεργο μελος ενα δασος. Ο καθενας κρινεται απο τα γραφομενα του και την συνεισφορα του.

Το οτι παρεκτραπηκε το νημα ηταν φυσικο απο την στιγμη που καποιος επιτιθεται , τοσο στην διαχειρηση οσο και σε αυτους που αποτελουν το φορουμ. 

Και ειναι αξιο προσοχης , οτι το μελος εχει 20 μηνυματα αρα δεν προσφερει καπου κατι , παρακολουθει το φορουμ ως παρατηρητης ανελλιπως διαβαζοντας....τις μπαρουφες των παλιων που δεν τηρουν τα υψηλα στανταρ της!!!!!!!!

Δεν ξερω αλλα εγω εκνευριστηκα.

----------


## keep_walking

> Ναι Νία και συμμετέχω κι εγώ στην "αρένα". Διότι μπήκα με πολύ καλές διαθέσεις μετά από πολύ καιρό, με άλλο νικ γιατί έτσι μου γούσταρε και με άφησαν, γιατί είδα θέματα στα οποία θεωρώ πως έχω να πω βάσιμα πράματα, γιατί δεν έχει σημασία τί χρώμα βρακί φοράω και... ποιά είσαι εσύ που θυμίζεις την τάδε;... χμμ, κάτσε να σε... ανακαλύψω... αλλά δε πρόκαμα η γυναίκα... και με αυτές τις τακτικές, αρένες θα υπάρχουνε. Καλό σου βράδυ...



Σε ανακαλυψαμε απο την συμπεριφορα σου και μονο...δεν χρειαστηκε τιποτα παραπανω.

----------


## streidi

> Αυτά είχα να πω και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα πρέπει να το κλειδώσω για να μην ακολουθήσει κάποια συζήτηση ή αν οντως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να γίνει μια καλή συζήτηση εδώ.


Αυτό που λες για το θέμα, μάλλον ισχύει και για το φόρουμ τον τελευταίο καιρό, ε;
Από τη μια είναι κρίμα να κλειδωθεί/κλείσει, γιατί βοηθιούνται κάποια άτομα εδώ, από την άλλη, οκ, όλα έχουν κάποιο όριο, και αυτό το όριο έχει μάλλον ξεπεραστεί. 

Το θέμα είναι αν, εκτός από τα δικά σου όρια, αφού δεν αντέχεις όπως λες, έχουν ξεπεραστεί και τα όρια του χώρου σε σχέση με την βοήθεια και υποστήριξη, με αποτέλεσμα να φτάσουν τα πράγματα στο άκρο της αρνητικής ενίσχυσης συμπεριφορών και του να δυσκολεύεται η ζωή κάποιων ανθρώπων που έρχονται εδώ να πουν το θέμα τους, έστω και επειδή προκειμένου να λάβουν βοήθεια πρέπει να βουτήξουν μέσα σε αυτό τον (κάποιες φορές) οχετό.

Είναι στη δική σου κρίση, Νίκο η τελική ετυμηγορία, προφανώς. Πάντως αν ο χώρος συνεχίσει να υπάρχει, πρέπει και κατά τη δική μου γνώμη, όπως είπαν και άλλα μέλη, η διαχείριση να εμπλέκεται περισσότερο. Καταλαβαίνω και σέβομαι ότι θέλεις να είσαι διαλλακτικός και να αφήνεις να ακούγονται όλες οι φωνές, άλλά ξέρεις, εφόσον είμαστε σε ένα χώρο με κανόνες και όχι αυτοδιαχειριζόμενο, οι κανόνες πρέπει να τηρούνται, ακόμα κι αν αυτό σημαίνει αυστηρότητα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Γιατί αλλιώς οι παράπλευρες απώλειες είναι συχνά περισσότερες (και εννοώ ξανά εξαιτίας της έκθεσης σε καβγάδες, και διάφορες άλλες ασχήμιες) από την ωφέλεια. Αυτό, είτε παραμείνεις εσύ, είτε μπει κάποιος άλλος διαχειριστής.

Επειδή μας εκφράζεις και την απογοήτευσή σου, θέλω κι εγώ να σου πω ότι βρίσκω αξιοθαύμαστη και πολύ θετική την παρουσία ενός τέτοιου χώρου (ανεξάρτητα από τα αρνητικά). Είναι κρίμα να σου μένει η πικρία (έστω κι αν είναι δικαιολογημένη). Σκέψου πόσοι άνθρωποι βοηθήθηκαν και σκέφτηκαν πιο θετικά, σκέψου πόσοι άνθρωποι βρήκαν συντροφιά στη μοναξιά τους, μοιράστηκαν, πείστηκαν να ζητήσουν βοήθεια και στην πραγματική ζωή. Μεγάλο μέρος όλων αυτών οφείλεται σε σένα  :Smile: 


Στα υπόλοιπα μέλη θα ήθελα να πω το εξής:
Πολλές φορές στη ζωή μας, στη σχέση μας με τους άλλους, σκεφτόμαστε πριν κάνουμε κάτι και τελικά βάζουμε λίγο πίσω τον εγωισμό μας για χάρη κάποιου που αγαπάμε. Εδώ δε γίνεται αυτό, γιατί προφανώς δεν αγαπάμε τον απέναντι μας αφού δεν τον ξέρουμε, άρα δεν κάνουμε καμια υποχώρηση όταν μας θίγει. Έτσι υπερασπιζόμαστε τον εαυτό μας ειρωνευόμενοι τον άλλο, ή βάζοντάς τον στη θέση του, ή απαντώντας του όπως του αξίζει. Ακόμα, τροφοδοτώντας με τα λόγια μας τη συμπεριφορά κάποιου (κατ'εμάς) ''τρολ'', νομίζοντας ίσως ότι έτσι θα του την πούμε και θα το βάλουμε στη θέση του. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι καβγάς, δημιουργία άσχημης ατμόσφαιρας, και όλα αυτά τα γνωστά. Δε σκεφτόμαστε όμως κάτι μέσα σ'όλο αυτό. Υπάρχει κάποιος που αγαπάμε, και που ''πληγώνουμε'' με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά και που τον κάνουμε λίγο πιο φτωχο κάθε φορά: αυτός εδώ ο χώρος που όλοι συνυπάχουμε. Γιατί με κάθε καβγά και με κάθε αρνητισμό, επηρεάζεται τελικά άμεσα η ποιότητα της ατμόσφαιρας εδώ.

Εγώ τελικά νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να πάω λίγο πίσω τον εγωισμό μου την επόμενη φορά που θα διαφωνώ με κάτι ή θα νιώσω θιγμένη. Για χάρη αυτού του χώρου που έχω υπάρξει εδώ τόσες φορές. Εσείς;;

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Αυτό που λες για το θέμα, μάλλον ισχύει και για το φόρουμ τον τελευταίο καιρό, ε;
> Από τη μια είναι κρίμα να κλειδωθεί/κλείσει, γιατί βοηθιούνται κάποια άτομα εδώ, από την άλλη, οκ, όλα έχουν κάποιο όριο, και αυτό το όριο έχει μάλλον ξεπεραστεί. 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι αν, εκτός από τα δικά σου όρια, αφού δεν αντέχεις όπως λες, έχουν ξεπεραστεί και τα όρια του χώρου σε σχέση με την βοήθεια και υποστήριξη, με αποτέλεσμα να φτάσουν τα πράγματα στο άκρο της αρνητικής ενίσχυσης συμπεριφορών και του να δυσκολεύεται η ζωή κάποιων ανθρώπων που έρχονται εδώ να πουν το θέμα τους, έστω και επειδή προκειμένου να λάβουν βοήθεια πρέπει να βουτήξουν μέσα σε αυτό τον (κάποιες φορές) οχετό.
> 
> Είναι στη δική σου κρίση, Νίκο η τελική ετυμηγορία, προφανώς. Πάντως αν ο χώρος συνεχίσει να υπάρχει, πρέπει και κατά τη δική μου γνώμη, όπως είπαν και άλλα μέλη, η διαχείριση να εμπλέκεται περισσότερο. Καταλαβαίνω και σέβομαι ότι θέλεις να είσαι διαλλακτικός και να αφήνεις να ακούγονται όλες οι φωνές, άλλά ξέρεις, εφόσον είμαστε σε ένα χώρο με κανόνες και όχι αυτοδιαχειριζόμενο, οι κανόνες πρέπει να τηρούνται, ακόμα κι αν αυτό σημαίνει αυστηρότητα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Γιατί αλλιώς οι παράπλευρες απώλειες είναι συχνά περισσότερες (και εννοώ ξανά εξαιτίας της έκθεσης σε καβγάδες, και διάφορες άλλες ασχήμιες) από την ωφέλεια. Αυτό, είτε παραμείνεις εσύ, είτε μπει κάποιος άλλος διαχειριστής.
> 
> Επειδή μας εκφράζεις και την απογοήτευσή σου, θέλω κι εγώ να σου πω ότι βρίσκω αξιοθαύμαστη και πολύ θετική την παρουσία ενός τέτοιου χώρου (ανεξάρτητα από τα αρνητικά). Είναι κρίμα να σου μένει η πικρία (έστω κι αν είναι δικαιολογημένη). Σκέψου πόσοι άνθρωποι βοηθήθηκαν και σκέφτηκαν πιο θετικά, σκέψου πόσοι άνθρωποι βρήκαν συντροφιά στη μοναξιά τους, μοιράστηκαν, πείστηκαν να ζητήσουν βοήθεια και στην πραγματική ζωή. Μεγάλο μέρος όλων αυτών οφείλεται σε σένα 
> 
> ...


Kαλυτεροτερα δεν θα μπορουσες να τα πεις.....  :Smile:

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> sto kommati omos me ta trolls , de prokeitai gia polla alla gia enan sygkekrimeno (kai gnosto) o opoios kanei sobarous dialogous me ton eafto tou. den milame gia trolling diladi , alla gia.. alli periptosi. ta symperasmata dika sou


Απίστευτο.... Απλά απίστευτο... υπάρχει άνθρωπος που με κατάλαβε... δεν έχω λόγια...

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> Originally Posted by sokolatoxrwma
> 
> 
> Μα τα παλια εθισμένα μελη που λες ειναι αυτα που συντηρουν το φορουμ. Αν δεν ηταν αυτοι η κινητικότητα στο φορουμ θα ηταν μηδενική και το γορουμ θα ήταν νεκρό. Οπως καταλαβαίνεις ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι γιατι μπορει να καπιλευονται το φορουμ αλλα το συντηρουν κιολας.
> Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχει λογος υπαρξης ενος τετοιου φορουμ... αντικειμενικα σαν μεσο βοήθειας δεν χρειάζεται αφου αν εχεις κατι αναγκαστικά θα καταλήξεις στον ψυχολόγο ή στον ψυχίατρο και το μόνο που γίνεται εδω μεσα ειναι ανταλαγη συνταγών. Απο την αλλη είναι ενα φορουμ οπως όλα τα αλλα οπου ανταλάσονται αποψεις πανω σε διάφορα θέματα και κατα συνέπεια δεν χρειάζεται να σκαει ο διαχειριστής.
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ έτσι ωμά. Δυστυχώς μου ακούγεται λογικό. Και αν οι αριθμοί λένε κάτι τέτοιο, πράγματι ο διαχειριστής έρχεται σε δύσκολη θέση με τις μλκίες άλλων.


The numbers...
Forum Υποστήριξης Στατιστικά:
Θέματα 10,177/ Μηνύματα 294,879/ Μέλη 7,829/ Ενεργά Μέλη 2,188/
*2,427 θέματα στην κατηγορία Γενικά, δηλαδή το 23,8% του συνόλου.*
Σύνολο μηνημάτων 294,879.
*Σύνολο μηνυμάτων 46 χρηστών= 135,867 δηλαδή το 46% του συνόλου των μηνυμάτων!!!* Σιγά μην είναι 2,188 τα ενεργά μέλη ουτε 218 δεν είναι... ένα χωριό είναι κιπ και μάλιστα ορεινό με τεράστιο νεκροταφείο (5,641 ανενεργά μέλη) και με κάπου 2000 γεροντάκια με που δεν μιλιούνται... ίσως αν άνοιγε μια κατηγορία για το αλτσχαΐμερ να υπήρχε δράση... :Stick Out Tongue: 

{Θεοφανία: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 7,758/keep_walking: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 10,624
Remedy: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 5,888/Broken_DoLL: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,982
whitecandle: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 4,427/Lacrymosa: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 4,065
arktos: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 4,137/Kassi: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 3,228
krino: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 11,459/Christina82: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 1,626
pad: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 1,153/Alobar: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 1,034
soft: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 1,303/Gypsy Cello: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 3,088
crazy_diamond: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,234/ALIA: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 1,272
KENO: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,435/marian_m: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 983
Sofia: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 5,663/niah: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 737
sunset: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 961/carrot: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 5,287
Παστελι: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 3,644/carrie: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,382
ioannis2: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 1,204/RainAndWind: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 3,677
amelie74: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 1,413/Φωτεινη!: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 1,708
oboro: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 1,767/Arsi: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,737
sabb: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 1,124/olgaki82: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,713
Empneustns: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,087/path: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 824
Lou!: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,161/Oneiroplasmenos: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 810
Kassi: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 3,228/vince: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,358
Adzik: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 3,549/claire: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,089
anwnimi: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,498/researcher:Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,554
Χάιντι: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,521/alexandros3: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,473
Boltseed: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 1,770/dora-agxos: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,232}

----------


## ανεμος

Νικο Καλησπερα!
Παρακολουθω αυτο το θεμα αποτην πρωτη μερα που αναρτηθηκε και για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν ηθελα να γραψω με την μια αλλα ηθελα να δω πως θα εξελιχτει αυτη η ιστορια!!
Μεχρι τωρα εχω δει δυο ρευματα!!Το ενα ρευμα σε παρακαλουν να μεινεις οπως εισαι και προφανως να μην αλλαξει τιποτε στο φορουμ!(γιατι αραγε??)
Το αλλο ρευμα κανει κριτικη στην λειτουργια του φορουμ και προτεινει αλλαγες χωρις να απαξιωνει το φορουμ οπως γραφτηκε.Θα σου προτεινα να διαβασεις αν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη απο τα ποστ που εχουν γραφτει κατα καιρους ποια ειναι τα μελη οπου θελουν το φορουμ να μεινει χωρις αλλαγες και τα μελη οπου θελουν αλλαγες...
Αναρωτιεμαι βεβαιως σημερα οπως εχω αναρωτηθει και αλλες φορες ποιος ειναι ο σκοπος και ο ρολος του φορουμ!Γιατι απο την μια βλεπω μελη να μπαινουν και να ανοιγουν προσωπικα τους θεματα και να εισπραττουν υποστηριξη και απο την αλλη να συμβαινει ακριβως το αντιθετο.Και οχι μονο αυτο αλλα να κρινεται το μορφωτικο επιπεδο,τα συναισθηματα καθως αρχες και αξιες μελων,οπως συνεβη στο περιβοητο θεμα <<Θεος και Κολαση>> ωσπου κατεληξε σε τραγωδια με αποχωρηση μελων(Αλεξανδρος)ρουφιανιλ ικια,χειριστικοτητες κ.α.Οπως θα εχεις δει ηδη στο θεμα αυτο τι συμβαινει οταν διαφωνει καποιος με καποιο αλλο μελος και πως καταληγει ολο αυτο.....
Επισης θα συμφωνησω με την Τζειν οτι το φορουμ δεν ειναι μονο τα μελη οπου γραφουν λιγο πολυ αλλα επισης και τα μελη οπου δεν γραφουν καθολου η και ανθρωποι οπου απλα διαβαζουν χωρις να ειναι εγγεγραμμενα.......
Για μενα προσωπικα χρειαζεται να μπουν σκληρα ορια,κανονες οπου θα εφαρμοζονται χωρις μεροληπτικο τροπο ακομα και αν ο αλλος αισθανθει απορριψη.(καλο θα του κανει να παει και σε καποιον ειδικο).Η ανοχη την οποια ασπαζεσαι Νικο εχει παρερμηνευτει και εχει μετατραπει σε ασυδοσια.Η αυτορυθμιση δεν δουλευει εδω εκτος αν επιθυμεις να αποχωρουν μελη η να καταληγεις με αγωγες οπου οι αφορμες δινονται καθημερινα.....
Επισης χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν και αλλες φωνες οπου βλεπουν αυτα που βλεπω και εγω και επισης χαιρομαι που τοποθετουνται δημοσια χωρις να φοβουνται την επιθεση,Και στην προκειμενη περιπτωση εκτος απο το στρειδι χαρηκα και την Αλομπαρ με την οποια εχω σφαχτει στο παρελθον για το Ν.Α.
Αυτα για την ωρα!!!

----------


## ανεμος

> Κατα την αποψη μου ο νικος βλεπει ενα δασος , οπως βλεπει και το καθε ενεργο μελος ενα δασος. Ο καθενας κρινεται απο τα γραφομενα του και την συνεισφορα του.
> 
> Το οτι παρεκτραπηκε το νημα ηταν φυσικο απο την στιγμη που καποιος επιτιθεται , τοσο στην διαχειρηση οσο και σε αυτους που αποτελουν το φορουμ. 
> 
> Και ειναι αξιο προσοχης , οτι το μελος εχει 20 μηνυματα αρα δεν προσφερει καπου κατι , παρακολουθει το φορουμ ως παρατηρητης ανελλιπως διαβαζοντας....τις μπαρουφες των παλιων που δεν τηρουν τα υψηλα στανταρ της!!!!!!!!
> 
> Δεν ξερω αλλα εγω εκνευριστηκα.


ποιος επιτεθηκε κηπ?Δλδ η διαφορετικη γνωμη του αλλου ειναι επιθεση για σενα?δεν σε καταλαβαινω........

και εγω εκνευριζομαι οταν διαβαζω μηνυματα σαν το δικο σου,λολ

----------


## dora-agxos

> The numbers...
> Forum Υποστήριξης Στατιστικά:
> Θέματα 10,177/ Μηνύματα 294,879/ Μέλη 7,829/ Ενεργά Μέλη 2,188/
> *2,427 θέματα στην κατηγορία Γενικά, δηλαδή το 23,8% του συνόλου.*
> Σύνολο μηνημάτων 294,879.
> *Σύνολο μηνυμάτων 46 χρηστών= 135,867 δηλαδή το 46% του συνόλου των μηνυμάτων!!!* Σιγά μην είναι 2,188 τα ενεργά μέλη ουτε 218 δεν είναι... ένα χωριό είναι κιπ και μάλιστα ορεινό με τεράστιο νεκροταφείο (5,641 ανενεργά μέλη) και με κάπου 2000 γεροντάκια με που δεν μιλιούνται... ίσως αν άνοιγε μια κατηγορία για το αλτσχαΐμερ να υπήρχε δράση...
> 
> {Θεοφανία: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 7,758/keep_walking: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 10,624
> Remedy: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 5,888/Broken_DoLL: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,982
> ...


μας μετρας??και που θες να καταληξεις τελος παντων?εσυ κατα το παρελθον ποσα μηνυματα ειχες?

----------


## Sofia

> Επειδή έχω κουραστεί,
> 
> επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω,
> 
> επειδή οι 2-3 που κατά καιρούς ήρθαν να βοηθήσουν εθελοντικά, τα παράτησαν, για διάφορους λόγους ο καθένας,
> 
> επειδή κουράστηκα να δέχομαι βολές,
> 
> επειδή κουράστηκα να καλούμαι κάθε λίγο σε απολογία για ότι έκανα και ότι δεν έκανα,
> ...


Θα αρχισω αντιστροφα και θα πω πώς ελπιζω μεσα απο ολη αυτη την κουραση κ την αηδια να βγει κατι καλο και για σενα προσωπικα τελικα, αλλα και γι αυτον εδω το χωρο που ειναι δικο σου δημιουργημα!

Διαβαζοντας τα οσα γραφεις μου δημιουργηθηκαν μια σειρα απο ερωτηματα οπως: ποια ειναι η τρεχουσα πολιτικη του φορουμ? Νικο, οφειλω να ομολογησω πώς εγω προσωπικα δεν την εχω καταλαβει. Ειναι πολλες φορες που εχω αναρωτηθει με ποια κριτηρια διαγραφονται καποια μελη κ πώς καποια αλλα παραμενουν ή εχουν παραμεινει για πολυ καιρο πριν τελικα διαγραφουν.Οφειλω να ομολογησω πώς δεν βρισκω μια ροη.Εχουν ειπωθει τερατα απο διαφορα μελη κ δεν εχει γινει το παραμικρο θεμα: εχοντας στο μυαλο οτι το πλαισιο στο οποιο υποτιθεται βρισκομαστε ειναι αυτο της ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης, η ανοχη σ αυτα τα τερατωδη σχολια μοιαζει για μενα ακαταννοητη. Επισης εχω αναρωτηθει ποτε κλειδωνουν τελικα θεματα και γιατι πρεπει να γινει της κακομοιρας για να διαγραφουν στη συνεχεια. Πιστευω πώς ολα εχουν εναν χρονικο οριο για το πότε τελικα γινονται κι αυτο το "πότε" δινει ενα στιγμα για το τί επιτρεπεται αλλα και για πόσο επιτρεπεται. 

Θυμαμαι να λες πώς εισαι ενθερμος υποστηρικτης της αυτορυθμισης. Αληθεια ομως, αυτο τί σημαινει πραγματικα? Η αυτορυθμιση δεν εχει ορια?? Κ ποιος θα δωσει ενα στιγμα για το τί σημαινει κ πώς εφαρμοζεται αν οχι οι ιδιοι οι διαχειριστες? 

Καταλαβαινω πώς για να λες πως κουραστηκες σιγουρα εχεις πολυ καλους λογους, ομως δεν νομιζεις πώς μη εχοντας προσδιορισει εσυ ο ιδιος σ αυτον εδω το χωρο ποια ειναι τελικα τα "οχι" και μεχρι ποιο σημειο εισαι διατεθειμενος να καλοδεχτεις καταστασεις, το πραγμα εχει ξεφυγει κ εξακολουθει να ξεφευγει?

Τελος αναρωτιεμαι, η υπαρξη παραπανω διαχειριστων πώς εσυ θεωρεις οτι θα εξομαλυνει την κατασταση? Θα μοιραστουν εννοεις οι ευθυνες σε περισσοτερα απο ενα ατομα κ θα γινεται μια πιο προσεκτικη επιβλεψη των θεματων? Θα τηρηθουν τελικα οι κανονες λειτουργίας ποτε? Γιατι αν κατι εμπεδωσαμε απο οσα βλεπω να γραφονται, ειναι οτι απαγορευεται η "χρηση" του φορουμ σε ατομα κατω των 18 και οτι επισης απαγορευονται τα greeklish. Ενταξει, φανταζομαι οτι σε ενα τετοιο φορουμ καλοι ειναι αυτοι οι κανονες, αλλα σαφως υπάρχουν αλλοι πολύ ουσιαστικοι κανονες για την ευρυθμη λειτουργια του. Υποθετω οτι συμφωνεις. Κ υποθετω στο οτι δεν εχουν εμπεδωθει σαφως κ υπάρχουν πολυ καλοι λογοι. 

Σε οτι αφορα εμας τα μελη, σαφως κ εχουμε ευθυνη....Οπως κ οι διαχειριστες ετσι κι εμεις τα μελη δινουμε ειτε με την απουσια μας ειτε με τη σιωπη μας ειτε με την παρουσια μας τη μορφη που υπάρχει καθε φορα σ αυτον εδω τον χωρο. Κι επειδη αυτο το χάλι, εχει ξαναυπάρξει στο παρελθον θελω τελικα να πω πώς το προβλημα για μενα δεν ειναι μονο η διαχειριση, αλλα κ πώς θελουμε να διαφωνησουμε, να επιβληθουμε,να αλληλεπιδρασουμε κ να ξεσπάσουμε. Αν το αναρωτηθουμε αυτο ο καθενας μας ξεχωρα, και τί τελικα αποτελει για τον καθενα μας ξεχωριστα αυτος εδω ο χωρος, ισως βγει μια ακρη.Προσωπικα ομως πιστευω πως κατι τετοιο ειναι ουτοπικο κ δεν προκειται να αλλαξουν πολλα.

Ευχομαι παντως το καλυτερο γι αυτον εδω το χωρο κ για σενα προσωπικα.Ελπιζω να γινουν αλλαγες ωστε να επιτρεψουν σε νεα μελη να μπουν, να παρουν τον χωρο τους κ να εκφραστουν...οπως ειχαμε κ εμεις οι παλιοτεροι αυτη την ευκαιρια.

Καλη επιτυχια :Smile:

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> μας μετρας??και που θες να καταληξεις τελος παντων?εσυ κατα το παρελθον ποσα μηνυματα ειχες?


Καλό ερώτημα ποσα άραγε? κάτσε να μετρήσω...panosjohnson Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 61/pano Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 38/Dimitriou Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 133/sokolatoxrwma 45/magesticalazier Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 76/panos86 Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 57/ μας κανουν 410 μηνυματα... δεν είναι και λίγα ε? απο 15/8/11 ...48 μέρες...8,5 μηνύματα ανα ημέρα... καθόλου άσχημα!

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> Καλό ερώτημα ποσα άραγε? κάτσε να μετρήσω...panosjohnson Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 61/pano Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 38/Dimitriou Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 133/sokolatoxrwma 45/magesticalazier Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 76/panos86 Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 57/ μας κανουν 410 μηνυματα... δεν είναι και λίγα ε? απο 15/8/11 ...48 μέρες...8,5 μηνύματα ανα ημέρα... καθόλου άσχημα!


α και τη ντινα ξέχασα που το εκανε με τον αδερφό της ...αλλα εχει διαγραφει...καμια 10αρια μηνυματα πρεπει να εζησε... :Stick Out Tongue: ... και εδω πρεπει να ευχαριστήσω τη χριστινα για ήταν η μόνη που της απάντησε ειλικρινά και δεν ηταν στενόμυαλη σαν εσάς!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Φίλε Σοκολατένιε, για το δικό μου ποστ έχεις να πεις κάτι ή σου λείπουν τα επιχειρήματα;

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Καλό ερώτημα ποσα άραγε? κάτσε να μετρήσω...panosjohnson Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 61/pano Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 38/Dimitriou Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 133/sokolatoxrwma 45/magesticalazier Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 76/panos86 Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 57/ μας κανουν 410 μηνυματα... δεν είναι και λίγα ε? απο 15/8/11 ...48 μέρες...8,5 μηνύματα ανα ημέρα... καθόλου άσχημα!


και δεν είναι μόνο αυτοί φιλαράκο μου.

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> και δεν είναι μόνο αυτοί φιλαράκο μου.


σίγουρα ξεχνάω κάποιους γιατι ήταν μια μερα που είχα φτιαξει 5 και ηταν ο νικος πανω απο το πισι και μπαναριζε αλλα οι ποιο αξιόλογοι ειναι αυτοί  :Stick Out Tongue:  Αν εχεις κάποιον υπόψιν σου πες το.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> σίγουρα ξεχνάω κάποιους γιατι ήταν μια μερα που είχα φτιαξει 5 και ηταν ο νικος πανω απο το πισι και μπαναριζε αλλα οι ποιο αξιόλογοι ειναι αυτοί  Αν εχεις κάποιον υπόψιν σου πες το.


Psipsini, SuperNovaNebula, Μαγικά Ταξίδια, CampoGalliano, και πάει λέγοντας... + αυτούς που έβαλες να με κοροιδεύουν. Αξιοθρήνητο έχει καταντήσει πλέον το θέμα. Σκεφτόμουν να στείλω μήνυμα και να ζητησω από τον τεχνικό να φτιάξω άλλο προφίλ αλλά δεν έχει νόημα, μετά τα όσα έχεις κάνει χρειάζομαι ψυχολόγο.


Ξέρω, ξέρω δεν ήσουν εσύ, ήταν ο άλλος σου εαυτός...

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> Psipsini, SuperNovaNebula, Μαγικά Ταξίδια, CampoGalliano, και πάει λέγοντας... + αυτούς που έβαλες να με κοροιδεύουν. Αξιοθρήνητο έχει καταντήσει πλέον το θέμα. Σκεφτόμουν να στείλω μήνυμα και να ζητησω από τον τεχνικό να φτιάξω άλλο προφίλ αλλά δεν έχει νόημα, μετά τα όσα έχεις κάνει χρειάζομαι ψυχολόγο.
> 
> 
> Ξέρω, ξέρω δεν ήσουν εσύ, ήταν ο άλλος σου εαυτός...


Λοιπάμε πολυ αλλα δεν εχω σχεση με αυτους τους λογαριασμους (οι λογαριασμοι μου εχουν μια σφραγίδα...κανω ανελέητα ορθογραφικα λαθη...μπορεις να το τσεκάρεις και μονη σου...).... για την ακριβεια δεν εχω μιλήσει ποτε μαζι σου... και στο θέμα των τρολ που σου ειχα γραψει αντε μιλα δεν εχεις πάρει θεση... το εγραψα επειδη εβλεπα οτι διαβαζες το θέμα επι ώρες...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Και να σου πω και κάτι άλλο, όποιος δεν βγαίνει να μιλήσει ανοιχτά απλά δεν είναι άντρας για μένα.


Εκμεταλλεύεσαι ψυχικά ασθενείς για να παίξεις και να γελάσεις αλλά δεν αντιλαμβανεσαι ότι το πραγματικό πρόβλημα το έχεις εσύ.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Λοιπάμε πολυ αλλα δεν εχω σχεση με αυτους τους λογαριασμους (οι λογαριασμοι μου εχουν μια σφραγίδα...κανω ανελέητα ορθογραφικα λαθη...μπορεις να το τσεκάρεις και μονη σου...).... για την ακριβεια δεν εχω μιλήσει ποτε μαζι σου... και στο θέμα των τρολ που σου ειχα γραψει αντε μιλα δεν εχεις πάρει θεση... το εγραψα επειδη εβλεπα οτι διαβαζες το θέμα επι ώρες...


Δεν διαβάζω κανένα θέμα επί ώρες. Απλά πολλές φορές αφήνω τον υπολογιστή ανοιχτό επί ώρες χωρίς να τον χρησιμοποιώ όπως κάνω και με την τηλεόραση. Τα ορθογραφικά λάθη που κάνεις τα κάνεις επίτηδες για να ξεχωρίζουν μεταξύ τους για περισσότερη αληθοφάνεια...Άλλη δουλειά δεν έχεις να κάνεις;

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> Δεν διαβάζω κανένα θέμα επί ώρες. Απλά πολλές φορές αφήνω τον υπολογιστή ανοιχτό επί ώρες χωρίς να τον χρησιμοποιώ όπως κάνω και με την τηλεόραση. Τα ορθογραφικά λάθη που κάνεις τα κάνεις επίτηδες για να ξεχωρίζουν μεταξύ τους για περισσότερη αληθοφάνεια...Άλλη δουλειά δεν έχεις να κάνεις;


ρε κοπέλα μου δεν ξέρω ποιος επαιξε με τα νευρα σου αλλα δεν ήμουν εγώ. Ποτε δεν έκανα προσωπική επίθεση σε κανένα εδω μέσα...
ορθογραφια δεν ξέρω μπορει να στο επιβεβαιώσει ολόκληρο θεμα που με δουλευαν για αυτο το λόγο...http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...ight=dimitriou

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> Όχι φίλε δεν είναι έτσι και θα μιλήσω αποκλειστικά γι' αυτό που με αφορά την κατάθλιψη. Στα πρώτα στάδια της νόσου το άτομο δεν είναι σε θέση να καταλάβει και ν' αποδεχτεί ότι αν δεν το χειριστεί σωστά η κατάσταση του θα επιδεινωθεί και αυτό αφορά τους περισσότερους καταθλιπτικούς. Σ' αυτή την φάση είναι πολύτιμο να σε βοηθά κάποιος έστω και διαδικτυάκα με σωστή ενημέρωση. Όσον αφορά τις υπόλοιπες ασθένειες μπορουν να μιλήσουν καλύτερα οι πάσχοντες αλλά πιστεύω γενικότερα είναι πολύτιμο όσον αφορά την σταδιακή απενεχοποίηση και την αποδοχή του ότι οι ψυχικές ασθένειες που υπάρχουν δεν πρέπει ν' αποτελούν το στίγμα και το εμπόδιο στο να ζούμε μια φυσιολογική ζωή όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι.


Επειδή τυχαίνει να πέρασα και εγω απο τρεις περιόδους κατάθλιψης... οταν πρωτοψαχτηκα στο ιντερνετ πριν 6-7 χρόνια το μόνο που κατάλαβα είναι οτι εχω κατάθλιψη και οτι πρέπει να πάω σε ειδικό και να παρω φαρμακα...σιγα το καινούριο... και να σου πω και κάτι... σε κάποιον που εχει κολοδιάθεση του κερατά δεν φτάνει να τον κανακέψεις και να τον συμπονέσεις... χρειάζετε να του τριξεις και λιγο τα δόντια και να του πεις ξύπνα και αυτα που λες ειναι μαλακίες... προσωπικά συνηδητοποίησα οτι η κατάσταση στην οποία βρισκόμουν ηταν επιβλαβης για μένα οταν εγινε επιβλαβης για τους γύρω μου... οταν είδα οτι στεναχώρησα ασκοπα ατομα στο περιβάλλον μου.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Επειδή τυχαίνει να πέρασα και εγω απο τρεις περιόδους κατάθλιψης... οταν πρωτοψαχτηκα στο ιντερνετ πριν 6-7 χρόνια το μόνο που κατάλαβα είναι οτι εχω κατάθλιψη και οτι πρέπει να πάω σε ειδικό και να παρω φαρμακα...σιγα το καινούριο... και να σου πω και κάτι... σε κάποιον που εχει κολοδιάθεση του κερατά δεν φτάνει να τον κανακέψεις και να τον συμπονέσεις... χρειάζετε να του τριξεις και λιγο τα δόντια και να του πεις ξύπνα και αυτα που λες ειναι μαλακίες... προσωπικά συνηδητοποίησα οτι η κατάσταση στην οποία βρισκόμουν ηταν επιβλαβης για μένα οταν εγινε επιβλαβης για τους γύρω μου... οταν είδα οτι στεναχώρησα ασκοπα ατομα στο περιβάλλον μου.


Nα του τρίξεις τα δόντια; Σόπα καλέ, και τι έχει κάνει ο δύσμοιρος για να του τρίξεις και τα δόντια;

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> Nα του τρίξεις τα δόντια; Σόπα καλέ, και τι έχει κάνει ο δύσμοιρος για να του τρίξεις και τα δόντια;


κοιμάτε όρθιος????

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> κοιμάτε όρθιος????


τι εννοείς;

----------


## Μαγικά Ταξίδια

> Psipsini, SuperNovaNebula, Μαγικά Ταξίδια, CampoGalliano, και πάει λέγοντας... + αυτούς που έβαλες να με κοροιδεύουν. Αξιοθρήνητο έχει καταντήσει πλέον το θέμα. Σκεφτόμουν να στείλω μήνυμα και να ζητησω από τον τεχνικό να φτιάξω άλλο προφίλ αλλά δεν έχει νόημα, μετά τα όσα έχεις κάνει χρειάζομαι ψυχολόγο.
> 
> 
> Ξέρω, ξέρω δεν ήσουν εσύ, ήταν ο άλλος σου εαυτός...


Αγαπητή Gypsy Cello, για άλλη μια φορά θα στο πω... 
Δεν έχω καμία σχέση με όσα μου καταλογίζεις αναίτια και άδικα. Δε σε γνωρίζω, δε με γνωρίζεις. 
Δεν έχω δώσει σε κανέναν αφορμή, ούτε σε σένα., ούτε καν έχω προλάβει να αναπτύξω συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ. 
Σου εξήγησα ότι παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ ένα 6μηνο τώρα και έκανα εγγραφή προσφάτως. Τίποτα παραπάνω, τίποτα παρακάτω. 

Δε νομίζεις ότι είναι άδικο να μου "απαγορεύεις" στην ουσία να υπάρχω μέσα σε αυτό το χώρο, επειδή χωρίς αιτία πιστεύεις πως είμαι κάποιος άνθρωπος που σου κάνει ζημιά;
Εδώ ούτε καν με ξέρουνε στο χώρο και θα πρέπει να "απολογηθώ" γιατί κάτι που δεν έχω σχέση και δεν γνωρίζω καν;

Σε κατανοώ στο έχω ξαναπεί. Κάτι σου συμβαίνει ή κάποιος σε ενοχλεί, εσύ γνωρίζεις καλύτερα. 
Όμως κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να κατανοήσεις κι εσύ και να σκεφτείς πιο δίκαια και πιο ορθολογικά. Κάποιο σταυρό θα κουβαλάω κι εγώ για να "τριγυρνάω" εδώ μέσα ... Δε θα μου το επιτρέψεις;

Στο είπα πολλές φορές, προσπάθησε να παρακολουθήσεις την μικρή συμμετοχή που έχω και θα έχω εδώ μέσα και θα καταλάβεις ότι δεν έχεις να φοβηθείς τίποτα από εμένα. Αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω με κάποιο τρόπο σε αυτό, ευχαρίστως θα το κάνω. 
Σε παρακαλώ όμως επέτρεψέ μου και εμένα να μπορώ να υπάρχω στον χώρο αυτό. 

Εύχομαι να είσαι καλά και ήρεμη  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ. Νίκο, συγγνώμη που καταχράστηκα τον χώρο στο θέμα που άνοιξες, αλλά έπρεπε να εξηγήσω την άποψή μου, μήπως και κάποιος αντιληφθεί ότι δεν είμαι ούτε τρολ, ούτε διπλός, τριπλός κλπ λογιαριασμός. Αλλιώς δεν θα μπορέσω να αναπτύξω επαφή με το χώρο αυτό... αν δεν είναι ήδη αργά. 

Ήθελα να απαντήσω και στο θέμα που άνοιξες αλλά δεν έχω βρει καθόλου χρόνο (παραδίδουμε έναν διαγωνισμό και ξενυχτάμε ομαδικά στο γραφείο... ). 
Για αρχή απλώς ήθελα να σου πω ότι έχω συμμετάσχει στην διαχείριση ενός φόρουμ με χιλιάδες μέλη (και μεγάλη ενεργή συμμετοχή) πριν χρόνια και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα όσα λες, αλλά και αρκετά από όσα λένε τα μέλη που απάντησαν στο θέμα. 

Δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη άποψη για τη λειτουργία του συγκεκριμένου φόρουμ, καταλαβαίνω τους "μηχανισμούς" όμως... Είναι παρόμοιοι με όσους είχα ζήσει... Τελικά τα φόρουμ, όποιον χαρακτήρα ή θέμα έχουν, είναι απλά μία μικρογραφία της κοινωνίας, με συγκεντρωμένο μεγάλο δείγμα πληθυσμού.... Το "πρόβλημα" σε αυτούς τους χώρους είναι ότι δεν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να κλείσουμε την πόρτα σε όποιον μας ενοχλεί ή δε μας ταιριάζει... Εδώ δεν υπάρχει επιλογή. Όποιος θέλει ανοίγει την πόρτα και μπαίνει... 

Και το αμέσως επόμενο πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται από αυτό είναι ότι ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι καταφέρνουν ή επιθυμούν να συνυπάρξουν με ανθρώπους που δεν ταιριάζουν με τα χνώτα τους.... Να συνυπάρξουν με την έννοια του σεβασμού στην αντίθετη άποψη και της διαλογικής συζήτησης, ή έστω της μη ενασχόλησης.... Μετά έρχονται οι προστριβές, μετά έρχονται οι εντάσεις, μετά διογκώνονται τα αρνητικά στοιχεία του καθενός και κρύβονται τα θετικά... μετά έρχονται και όσοι αρέσκονται με την βαβούρα και τον σαματά... τα πάθη φουντώνουν .... και μετά .... καλείται ο Διαχειριστής υπό τη μορφή "δασκάλου - τιμωρού" ή υπό τη μορφή του εξισορροπητή, να βάλει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους ή να τα ηρεμήσει... Και φυσικά σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα δεχθεί βέλη... για έναν απλό λόγο.. έχουν ήδη προλάβει να διαμορφωθούν δυο "εχθρικά στρατόπεδα"... είναι δυνατόν να μείνουν όλοι ικανοποιημένοι;

Η διαχείριση ενός φόρουμ πάντα μπορεί να γίνει πιο αποτελεσματική... δε θα αλλάξει όμως ο χώρος έτσι... ένα φόρουμ είναι τα μέλη του... Αυτά καθορίζουν την ύπαρξη, τη μορφή και τον αέρα που αποπνέει.... Και αν θέλετε την προσωπική μου άποψη... όσο λιγότερη εμπλοκή και παρέμβαση έχει ένα φόρουμ από τον / τους διαχειριστές... τόσο πιο ιδανικός χώρος ανάπτυξης συζητήσεων / προβλημάτων / προβληματισμών είναι... Αρκεί να πιστέψουμε όλοι μας ότι μπορούμε να συμμετάσχουμε στην ποιότητα του χώρου που μας φιλοξενεί (όποιος και αν είναι αυτός φόρουμ, εργασία, οτιδήποτε) και να μην αναμένουμε μόνο από κανόνες και παρεμβάσεις από "άνω" να επιλύσουν την έλλειψη δεξιοτήτων που έχουμε πολλές φορές στην επικοινωνία μας με τους γύρω.... ή στην - δικαιολογημένη πολλές φορές λόγω δικών μας θεμάτων - έλλειψη διάθεσης...

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> τι εννοείς;


οτι οταν εισαι στην καταθλιψη ζεις στον κόσμο σου είσαι εκτός πραγματικότητας για αυτο άλλωστε δεν σε νοίαζει αν θα φας η αν ντυθείς η αν θα βγεις και πολλα αλλα για αυτο χρειάζεσε ενα γερό χαστούκι για να συνέλθεις...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> οτι οταν εισαι στην καταθλιψη ζεις στον κόσμο σου είσαι εκτός πραγματικότητας για αυτο άλλωστε δεν σε νοίαζει αν θα φας η αν ντυθείς η αν θα βγεις και πολλα αλλα για αυτο χρειάζεσε ενα γερό χαστούκι για να συνέλθεις...


ε να έρθεις να στο δώσω τότε!

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> ε να έρθεις να στο δώσω τότε!


εχεις βαρύ χερι???

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Αγαπητή Gypsy Cello, για άλλη μια φορά θα στο πω... 
> Δεν έχω καμία σχέση με όσα μου καταλογίζεις αναίτια και άδικα. Δε σε γνωρίζω, δε με γνωρίζεις. 
> Δεν έχω δώσει σε κανέναν αφορμή, ούτε σε σένα., ούτε καν έχω προλάβει να αναπτύξω συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ. 
> Σου εξήγησα ότι παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ ένα 6μηνο τώρα και έκανα εγγραφή προσφάτως. Τίποτα παραπάνω, τίποτα παρακάτω. 
> 
> Δε νομίζεις ότι είναι άδικο να μου "απαγορεύεις" στην ουσία να υπάρχω μέσα σε αυτό το χώρο, επειδή χωρίς αιτία πιστεύεις πως είμαι κάποιος άνθρωπος που σου κάνει ζημιά;
> Εδώ ούτε καν με ξέρουνε στο χώρο και θα πρέπει να "απολογηθώ" γιατί κάτι που δεν έχω σχέση και δεν γνωρίζω καν;
> 
> Σε κατανοώ στο έχω ξαναπεί. Κάτι σου συμβαίνει ή κάποιος σε ενοχλεί, εσύ γνωρίζεις καλύτερα. 
> ...


βαριέμαι να μιλάω με τους κλώνους σου. Ούτε καν το διάβασα. Αν είσαι πράγματι η Νόρα τότε συγγνώμη. Θα κατέβω Αθήνα να γνωριστούμε. Μ' ενδιαφέρουν οι κοπέλες  :Wink:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> εχεις βαρύ χερι???


δεν μου φαίνεται αλλά αν τα πάρω...

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> Μ' ενδιαφέρουν οι κοπέλες


αυτες είναι δηλώσεις...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> αυτες είναι δηλώσεις...


μην τα παίρνεις τοις μετρητοις!

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> δεν μου φαίνεται αλλά αν τα πάρω...


Αμα σε βοηθαει και εσένα να ξεδώσεις να το κανωνήσουμε...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Αμα σε βοηθαει και εσένα να ξεδώσεις να το κανωνήσουμε...


όποτε θες. Για ξύλο είμαι πάντα μέσα.

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> όποτε θες. Για ξύλο είμαι πάντα μέσα.


ε γιατι δεν πας σε κανενα ματς στη τουμπα να ξαλαφρώσεις...

----------


## path

-Ειναι φυσικο νομιζω σε καθε χωρο, πραγματικο η διαδυκτιακο, που επικρατει ο πλουραλισμος και η πολυφωνια να συμβαινουν ολα αυτα. 
Κοντρες ,παρεξηγησεις ,παρανοησεις, ατοπα ,ασχετα, κλπ κλπ κλπ. 
Η αλλη οψη του νομισματος ειναι οτι μεσα σ αυτη την πολυφωνια, αφηνονται περισσοτερα περιθωρια σε καποιον να εκφραστει-εκδηλωθει ποιο ελευθερα,ποιο πεζα ,ακομα και ωμα αν θες ,περα απο κλεισε , ακαδημαισμους ,σοβαροφανειες κλπ , να καταθεσει το μυχιο προβλημα του που τον ταλανιζει , αμεσα και με λιγοτερες αναστολες . 
Και αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο επισης . 
Θεωρω οτι αυτο εδω το φορουμ ειναι ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟ .
Νομιζω πως ειναι σταθμος στην εξελιξη της ψυχικης υγεια στην ελλαδα 
Αξιζουν πολλα συγχαρητηρια στοn ΝικοsD kαι στους συνεργατες του που το εμπνευστηκαν και το παραγματωσαν .
Οσον αφορα την λειτουργια , νομιζω οτι ειναι καλη εως αξιολογη , προσωπικα δεν παρατηρησα κατι να με ενοχλησει στα 2,5 χρονια που συμμετεχω ,,θα λεγα οτι γινεται μια πολυ σοβαρη δουλεια .
Βεβαια προκειτε για καποιον ογκο δουλειας -για οποιον το αντιλαμβανεται- που δεν μπορει να καλυψει ενα ατομο , (πενηντα χερια να χε και πενηντα ματια ) ισως κ με τη περιοδικη συμετοχη εθελοντων .απαιτειται η αδιαληπτη εργασια μιας ομαδας ανθρωπων με μερακι και αμοιβομενη εργασια (βεβαια δεν γνωριζω τους οικονομικους πορους της σελιδας )
και αν μπορει να ανταποκριθει σε κατι τετοιο ,,αλλα νομιζω δεν μπορει να στηριχθει σε εθελοντικη βαση ,, αντε να συμετεχει και καποιος εθελοντικα αλλα δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει ετσι. Νομιζω ε; ισως να κανω και λαθος ...
Θελω να ευχηθω και εγω στον νικοςD καλη δυναμη, να ξεκουραστει , να ανασυνταχτει, και να στηριξει αυτη την ομορφη δουλεια που εχει κανει εδω, σε αυτο το μοναδικα ενδιαφερον φορουμ , ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ !

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ε γιατι δεν πας σε κανενα ματς στη τουμπα να ξαλαφρώσεις...


εγώ θέλω να πλακώσω εσένα μωρό μου. tell the bitches, i' m very dangerous.. :Mad:

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> εγώ θέλω να πλακώσω εσένα μωρό μου


ειμαι μακρια ρε γαμωτο αλλιώς θα γινόμουνα θυσία...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ειμαι μακρια ρε γαμωτο αλλιώς θα γινόμουνα θυσία...


είσαι πολύ χέστης. εγώ σου είπα έλα να σε μαμήσω, αφού τα θέλει ο κώλος σου... :Mad:

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> είσαι πολύ χέστης. εγώ σου είπα έλα να σε μαμήσω, αφού τα θέλει ο κώλος σου...


αντε ελα ηράκλειο ποιος σε κρατάει...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> αντε ελα ηράκλειο ποιος σε κρατάει...


ποιο Ηράκλειο ρε νούμερο αφού Αθήνα μένεις. Πραγματικά πρέπει να είσαι πολύ μαλάκας για να τα βάζεις με μια κοπέλα 26 ετών. Τι βούρλο θεέ μου!

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> ποιο Ηράκλειο ρε νούμερο αφού Αθήνα μένεις. Πραγματικά πρέπει να είσαι πολύ μαλάκας για να τα βάζεις με μια κοπέλα 26 ετών. Τι βούρλο θεέ μου!


σου εξηγησα πως δεν είμαι αυτος που νομίζεις και το βουρλο στο επιστρέφω!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> σου εξηγησα πως δεν είμαι αυτος που νομίζεις και το βουρλο στο επιστρέφω!


εγώ βούρλο? Φωτοβόλος διάνοια είμαι! Με ζηλευεις πολύ!

----------


## crazy_diamond

> είσαι πολύ χέστης. εγώ σου είπα έλα να σε μαμήσω, αφού τα θέλει ο κώλος σου...


Συγγνώμη κιόλας που επεμβαίνω.. μα πρέπει να γίνει ΚΑΙ αυτό το νήμα κουλουβάχατα;;;

Gypsy, στην τρίτη σελίδα συμφώνησες μαζί μου στο ότι οι ισορροπίες εδώ μέσα είναι ΚΑΙ δική μας ευθύνη, των μελών
και ότι όλοι μπορούμε να προσπαθήσουμε λίγο παραπάνω!! 

Τι συνέβη 6 μόλις σελίδες μετά;;;

----------


## claire

συμφωνώ με τον path. το φόρουμ είναι πολύ καλό και όποιος *θέλει* να βοηθηθεί, θα βρει ανθρώπους να τον βοηθήσουν.

από εκεί και περα, δυσάρεστη η αντίδραση του νίκου, αλλά και απολύτως κατανοητή από εμένα τουλάχιστον.

(ρε συ gypsy....)

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> εγώ βούρλο? Φωτοβόλος διάνοια είμαι! Με ζηλευεις πολύ!


δεν σε ξέρω για να σε ζηλεψω. οσο για το φωτοβόλος θα σου είναι δυσκολο να κοιμάσε τα βραδυα με τόσο φως ε?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Συγγνώμη κιόλας που επεμβαίνω.. μα πρέπει να γίνει ΚΑΙ αυτό το νήμα κουλουβάχατα;;;
> 
> Gypsy, στην τρίτη σελίδα συμφώνησες μαζί μου στο ότι οι ισορροπίες εδώ μέσα είναι ΚΑΙ δική μας ευθύνη, των μελών
> και ότι όλοι μπορούμε να προσπαθήσουμε λίγο παραπάνω!! 
> 
> Τι συνέβη 6 μόλις σελίδες μετά;;;


Συγγνώμη ρε διαμαντάκι αλλά εκμεταλλεύεται την κυκλοθυμία μου. Ξέρω ποιος είναι. Εχεις δικιο. Δεν ξανααπαντάω.

----------


## Μαγικά Ταξίδια

> βαριέμαι να μιλάω με τους κλώνους σου. Ούτε καν το διάβασα. Αν είσαι πράγματι η Νόρα τότε συγγνώμη. Θα κατέβω Αθήνα να γνωριστούμε. Μ' ενδιαφέρουν οι κοπέλες


Κάποια στιγμή ελπίζω να διαβάσεις το πρώτο μέρος που απευθύνεται σε εσένα.... Ότι είχα να πω, στο είπα εκεί για άλλη μια φορά... 
Αν έρθεις Αθήνα, ευχαρίστως να γνωριστούμε  :Smile: 
Πράγματι είμαι αυτή που σου είπα, αλλά συγγνώμη δεν χρωστάς σε κανέναν.. βαριά και γεμάτη νόημα λέξη... κρατησέ την για άλλες περιπτώσεις... Εμένα μου αρκεί να πιστέψεις αυτό που ισχύει, ακόμα και αν δεν το μάθω... και να μην έχεις άσκοπα άγχη και έννοιες στο κεφάλι σου... 
Δεν επανέρχομαι γιατί δεν θέλω να καταχραστώ το θέμα, το οποίο είναι και σημαντικό για το ίδιο το φόρουμ. 
Καλό βράδυ σε όλους...

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> The numbers...
> Forum Υποστήριξης Στατιστικά:
> Θέματα 10,177/ Μηνύματα 294,879/ Μέλη 7,829/ Ενεργά Μέλη 2,188/
> *2,427 θέματα στην κατηγορία Γενικά, δηλαδή το 23,8% του συνόλου.*
> Σύνολο μηνημάτων 294,879.
> *Σύνολο μηνυμάτων 46 χρηστών= 135,867 δηλαδή το 46% του συνόλου των μηνυμάτων!!!* Σιγά μην είναι 2,188 τα ενεργά μέλη ουτε 218 δεν είναι... ένα χωριό είναι κιπ και μάλιστα ορεινό με τεράστιο νεκροταφείο (5,641 ανενεργά μέλη) και με κάπου 2000 γεροντάκια με που δεν μιλιούνται... ίσως αν άνοιγε μια κατηγορία για το αλτσχαΐμερ να υπήρχε δράση...
> 
> {Θεοφανία: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 7,758/keep_walking: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 10,624
> Remedy: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 5,888/Broken_DoLL: Σύνολο Μηνυμάτων 2,982
> ...


ουτε ενα σχολιο ε?

----------


## dora-agxos

> ουτε ενα σχολιο ε?



γιατι ειμαι τελευταια στην καταταξη??ε???

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> γιατι ειμαι τελευταια στην καταταξη??ε???


γιατι δεν υπάρχει κατάταξη.... στην τυχη εχουν μπει...

----------


## Κύκνος

Δεν διάβασα όλα τα μηνύματα προς το Νίκο γιατί ήταν πολλά και μεγάλα αλλά έχω να πω τα εξής:
Νίκο, εγώ προσωπικά θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην αφήσεις το φόρουμ. Όχι ότι έχει και μεγάλη βαρύτητα η παράκληση μου, ένα μέλος όπως όλα είμαι άλλωστε αλλά πραγματικά το εννοώ γιατί θεωρώ ότι κάνεις πολύ καλή δουλειά στη διαχείριση. Είσαι πάντα ήρεμος κι ευγενικός ακόμα και στις παρατηρήσεις σου προς εμάς και δεν μας θίγεις. Προσωπικά αν και δεν μου άρεσε μια παρατήρηση πρόσφατα γιατί τη θεώρησα άδικη (κι ας μην πήγαινε μόνο σ' εμένα) ποτέ μου δεν ένιωσα θιγμένη ή προσβεβλημένη. Συνεπώς θεωρώ ότι αυτοί που στέλνουν τα υβριστικά μηνύματα (συμπεριφορά απαράδεκτη έτσι κι αλλιώς ακόμα και δίκιο να είχαν εφόσον εσύ δεν προσέβαλες ποτέ κανέναν) έχουν οι ίδιοι πρόβλημα. Είναι κρίμα εξαιτίας μερικών να στερηθούμε και οι υπόλοιποι την παρουσία σου. Κλείνοντας να πω ότι κι εγώ μερικές φορές περίμενα απάντηση σε θέματα που με έκαιγαν κι αγχωνόμουν που δεν την είχα αλλά δεν θύμωσα ποτέ. Ή να χρειάζομαι περισσότερο χρόνο ή επεξηγήσεις ή κάτι αλλά να μην τις έχω...ούτε πάλι θύμωσα... Καταλάβετε τα μέλη ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να είναι συνέχεια εδώ να παρακολουθεί τα αιτήματα μας! Είναι απόλυτα λογικό αυτό! Έχει φτιάξει έναν πολύ καλό χώρο στον οποίο μπορούμε να συζητάμε και να αλληλουποστηριζόμαστε και το να υπάρχουν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές για καθυστερήσεις είναι αχαριστία! Και για όσους μπαναρίστηκαν κλπ κάποιος λόγος θα υπήρχε...
Αυτά για την ώρα, αν θελήσω να συμπληρώσω κάτι θα επανέλθω...Νίκο, ελπίζω να απαντήσεις στο θέμα αυτό γιατί δεν είδα ούτε μία απάντηση σου κι ανησυχώ...  :Frown:

----------

